# Fachkräftemangel?



## DarkByte (5 Oktober 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

als Neuling kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin 26 Jahre alt Wohne in Bayern und habe 2 Jahren direkt als SPS-Programmierer gearbeitet und bin nun in einer anderen Position in einer Firma tätig welche ebenfalls im Bereich Elektrotechnik/Automatisierung tätig ist. Außerdem bin ich mitten in einem Fernstudium als Wirtschaftsingenieur-Informationstechnik. Ursprünglich habe ich in der Industrie Lackierer gelernt, bin dort in die Prozesstechnik und habe die Roboterprogramme "geteached", nach einer gewissen Zeit wollte ich dann mehr über die Roboter wissen, lernen und programmieren. Das war leider nicht möglich, so kam es zu dem Firmenwechsel und den eintritt in die SPS-Welt.

In den 2 Jahren habe ich sehr viel gelernt. Es war aber von meinem damaligem AG immer schon so konzipiert, dass sich die Tätigkeiten auf Bundeslandweit beschränkten. Dementsprechend kann ich, was internationale Reisen betrifft nur beurteilen, was ich beobachtete oder was man mir erzählte. In der Zeit habe ich viele verschiedene Firmen kennengelernt und ebenso viele Programmierer, Projektleiter, Mechaniker, Elektriker, E-Planer... wen man auf so einer Baustelle so trifft. 

Seit dem ich mit diesem Bereich in Berührung kam war das Thema Fachkräfte groß, am meisten ging es um Programmierer und E-Planer. Ich selber habe es in den 2 Jahren ebenfalls am eigenen Leib erlebt, was es bedeutet viele viele… sehr viele Überstunden zu machen um den Terminplan einhalten zu können. Als Programmierer ist es nun mal auch meistens so, dass man als Letzter das Ruder noch rumreißen kann/soll/muss.  Somit kam es bei mir dazu, das sich privat einiges geändert hat und ich somit nicht mehr 100%ig der Firma zur Verfügung stehen konnte. Das Endergebnis war eine Kündigung seitens des AG. 

Worauf ich nun raus möchte ist, dass egal welche Firma ich kennen gelernt habe, alle Programmierer suchen. Mit den gängigen Anforderungen, Erfahrung, Reisebereitschaft etc...
Ebenso habe ich seit den nun 4,5 Jahren immer wieder gehört das die Leute aufgehört haben, daraus das diese eine/n Lebenspartner gefunden habe, Kinder bekommen haben, es psychisch nicht mehr gepackt haben, es schlicht weg satt hatten so viele Stunden immer und immer wieder zu arbeiten. Man bekommt jedoch keine neuen Arbeitskräfte nach. Es möchten im vergleich zu früher (kann ich natürlich nur bedingt beurteilen) kaum noch Leute reisen, und dies Einsatzbereitschaft an den Tag legen. Was verständlich ist schließlich kann ich mit gleichwertigen Abschlüssen, welche verlangt werden, oft bei Unternehmen in angenehmeren Positionen arbeiten. Komme pünktlich nach Hause und kann mich meiner Familienplanung, Freunden, Hobbys widmen. 

Ist das in euren Bereichen/Firmen ähnlich? Machen nur hier die Firme irgendwas falsch?
Was könnte eurer Meinung nach dazu beitragen Leute zu motivieren dem Job wieder nachzukommen? (Ich selber finde den Job an und für sich auch toll, aber es steht eben für mich nicht in Relation dazu Zeit für meine Familie etc. zu haben.)
Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, was wäre wenn man ein Projekt so plant, dass jeder wirklich nur seine Sollstunden arbeitet. Das was darüber anfällt von "Bereitschaftsprogrammieren" abgefangen wird. Das würde sich vermutlich beim Preis des Kunden bemerkbar machen. Schließlich müssen auch die gezahlt werden. Wäre es vielversprechend das dieses Konzept aufgeht. Kann man sicherlich auch darüber nachdenken für ein paar Projekte weniger Gewinn zu machen um das im ersten Moment abzufangen (Das der Kunde das vielleicht nicht zahlt). Auf lange Zeit gesehen aber vermutlich nur bedingt realisierbar. 

Was denkt ihr da so darüber?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, was wäre wenn man ein Projekt so plant, dass jeder wirklich nur seine Sollstunden arbeitet. Das was darüber anfällt von "Bereitschaftsprogrammieren"


Das ist wohl eine Illusion. Außerdem, ich fahre doch nicht 800km weit auf eine Montage um dann dort 8 Stunden zu arbeiten.
Und bei der Inbetriebnahme wenn dann nichts geht sage ich um 16:00 Uhr "Schönen Feierabend"?



DarkByte schrieb:


> Man bekommt jedoch keine neuen Arbeitskräfte nach.


Bekommt man schon bzw. man muss sie sich halt ausbilden oder gut suchen. Das ist aber kein neues Thema.



DarkByte schrieb:


> Das würde sich vermutlich beim Preis des Kunden bemerkbar machen.


Das würde sich vor allem darin bemerkbar machen, dass man Aufträge nicht erhält, wenn eine Montage 3 Monate dauert statt 2 Monate
beim Mitbewerber. Wenn ich dem Kunden sage wir arbeiten auf Montagen nur 8h dann sagt der "Alles klar, ich begleite Sie noch zur Tür"


----------



## DarkByte (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eine Illusion. Außerdem, ich fahre doch nicht 800km weit auf eine Montage um dann dort 8 Stunden zu arbeiten.
> Und bei der Inbetriebnahme wenn dann nichts geht sage ich um 16:00 Uhr "Schönen Feierabend"?


Naja, aber wenn die Mitarbeiter eben nicht Ihre 80 Stundenwoche wollen. Sondern eben "normale Arbeitszeiten"... Der Bereitschaftsprogrammiere kann ja dann auch länger als 8h bleiben, so lang bis sich die Lage wieder entspannt hat und man auf einer normalen Linie des Zeitplans ist, meist ist es ja nicht mit einem Tag Überstunden getan.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bekommt man schon bzw. man muss sie sich halt ausbilden oder gut suchen. Das ist aber kein neues Thema.



Klar, ist das kein neues Thema, darum geht es ja. Selbst wenn man man jemand bekommt, und denjenigen ausbildet. Dauert es daraufhin oft nicht lange bis derjenige aus den genannten Gründen nicht mehr möchte/kann. (Familie, Freunde, Psyche, Durch Akademische Ausbildung bei anderen Firmen "bequemeren" Job) Gerade der letzte Punkt, wenn wir einen neuen Studenten bekommen der gerade in die Arbeitswelt einsteigt und vielleicht sogar voller Motivation ist, arbeitet der eventuell bei Kunden, bei denen er sehr schnell merkt das dort ebenso frisch fertig studierte Studenten arbeiten mit dem selben Abschluss und die weil sie bspw. in der Planung arbeiten die Baustelle nach 9h verlassen. Unser neuer Student sitzt da aber vielleicht noch weiter 3-4 h.... Nach ein paar Projekten wird dieser sicherlich in Fragestellen ob das so verhältnismäßig ist. Solche Situationen (nicht zwingen direkt Studenten betreffend) habe ich oft erlebt und immer wieder erzählt bekommen.  Ihr doch sicherlich auch oder?



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das würde sich vor allem darin bemerkbar machen, dass man Aufträge nicht erhält, wenn eine Montage 3 Monate dauert statt 2 Monate
> beim Mitbewerber. Wenn ich dem Kunden sage wir arbeiten auf Montagen nur 8h dann sagt der "Alles klar, ich begleite Sie noch zur Tür"


Ja, das ist derzeit auch verständlich. Dennoch sollte man sich doch die Frage stellen ob man da nicht trotzdem in irgendeiner Form ansetzen sollte. Wenn die Kunden irgendwann keine Firmen mehr finden welche Ihre arbeiten erledigen wird es auch für die schwierig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn die Mitarbeiter eben nicht Ihre 80 Stundenwoche wollen. Sondern eben "normale Arbeitszeiten"


Dann sind diejenigen nicht für so einen Job geeignet.



DarkByte schrieb:


> Der Bereitschaftsprogrammiere kann ja dann auch länger als 8h bleiben


Den Kollegen alleine lassen? Tolle Kollegen

Nur mal ein kleines Beispiel:
Wenn ich auf eine "kleine" Montage fahre und dort nur 8 Stunden arbeite, dann bin ich 3 Wochen von zu Hause weg, sehe drei Wochen
meine Familie nicht und sitze jeden Tag stundenlang im Hotel oder sonst wo rum, verdiene nicht deutlich mehr als wenn ich zu Hause bleibe.
Arbeite ich mehr, komme ich schneller nach Hause, die Anlage läuft schneller, alle sind glücklich und die Kasse stimmt auch.

Im übrigen, für mich wäre es nichts, auswärts 8 Stunden zu arbeiten. Wie langweilig, mir macht meine Arbeit Spaß und irgendwo
rumsitzen ist nichts für mich ( und nein, ich habe dadurch keine psychischen Schäden erlitten ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Ja, das ist derzeit auch verständlich. Dennoch sollte man sich doch die Frage stellen ob man da nicht trotzdem in irgendeiner Form ansetzen sollte. Wenn die Kunden irgendwann keine Firmen mehr finden welche Ihre arbeiten erledigen wird es auch für die schwierig.


Dann mach du doch den ersten Schritt und berichte einmal nach 1-2 Jahren wie es läuft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Durch Akademische Ausbildung bei anderen Firmen "bequemeren" Job


Man braucht übrigens keine akademische Ausbildung für einen "bequemeren" Job. Ausreichend Berufserfahrung, Geschick und Fleiß reicht auch.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Ja, das ist derzeit auch verständlich. Dennoch sollte man sich doch die Frage stellen ob man da nicht trotzdem in irgendeiner Form ansetzen sollte. Wenn die Kunden irgendwann keine Firmen mehr finden welche Ihre arbeiten erledigen wird es auch für die schwierig.


Moin DarkByte,

ja, das kennt man ja schon aus dem Handwerk. Mein Freund hat ein Gerüstbauunternehmen. Der baut nicht alles, sondern nur, was er will. Selbst in der Industrie muss man da langsam umdenken.
Da hat so ein Greenhorn von einem Einkäufer versucht den Preis zu drücken. Mein Freund hat daraufhin sein Angebot um 10.000€ *erhöht*! Da der Kunde niemanden sonst gefunden hat, musste er die zusätzlichen 10.000€ bezahlen. UND: der Einkaufsleiter hat sich vielmals entschuldigt...

Wenn genug Arbeit da ist, kann man sich die Rosinen rauspicken. Allerdings muss man aufpassen, dass der Schuß nicht nach hinten losgeht und man Kunden verliert, die man nicht zurückgewinnt, wenn sich die Auftragslage wieder ändert. Letztlich ist das unternehmerisches Risiko. Wer den Markt gut lesen kann und passende Anworten hat (vielleicht auch etwas Glück), wird reich(er). Wer falsche Entscheidungen trifft, verliert.
Aber das ist wiederum nicht die Aufgabe des (angestellten) Programmierers. Der darf sich eine gute Stelle raussuchen bzw. eine, die zu ihm passt; wenn er sie denn findet.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin DarkByte,
> 
> ja, das kennt man ja schon aus dem Handwerk. Mein Freund hat ein Gerüstbauunternehmen. Der baut nicht alles, sondern nur, was er will. Selbst in der Industrie muss man da langsam umdenken.
> Da hat so ein Greenhorn von einem Einkäufer versucht den Preis zu drücken. Mein Freund hat daraufhin sein Angebot um 10.000€ *erhöht*! Da der Kunde niemanden sonst gefunden hat, musste er die zusätzlichen 10.000€ bezahlen. UND: der Einkaufsleiter hat sich vielmals entschuldigt...


Das mag ja jetzt in den "fetten" Jahren möglich sein aber es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das mag ja jetzt in den "fetten" Jahren möglich sein aber es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten.


Moin DMA,

das meine ich ja. Aber das muss der Unternehmer verantworten. Der bietet einen Job, den ich annehmen kann oder nicht.
Meinen Job muss ich verantworten.

Es kommt aber natürlich auch immer auf die Unternehmensgröße, die eigene Position in der Firma, usw. usw. an.

Pauschale Aussagen kann es da nicht geben.

VG

Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin DMA,
> 
> das meine ich ja.


Ich habe dich schon verstanden


----------



## DarkByte (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann sind diejenigen nicht für so einen Job geeignet.
> 
> 
> Den Kollegen alleine lassen? Tolle Kollegen
> ...


 
Ich glaube gerne das es auch Leute gibt, denen das nicht ausmacht, ich habe jedoch öfter erlebt das die Arbeitssituation zu einem Problem wurde, als das derjenige/diejenige das auf Dauer gut fand. Klar bist du schneller durch wenn du mehr arbeitest, aber es geht ja darum potentielle neue Mitarbeiter besser zu halten. Den Job an und für sich für diejenigen attraktiver zu gestalten welche den Job mögen und ausüben möchten aber aus den genannten Gründen diesen nicht weiter verfolgen, weil die Priorität auf lange Sicht eben mehr bei der Familie etc. ist. 
Achja, ich hatte nie in den Raumgestellt das du psychische Schäden hast! Aber durchaus musst du zugeben, das Burnout und ähnliches mit Sicherheit nichts ist was in diesen Jobs auch um sich schreitet.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man braucht übrigens keine akademische Ausbildung für einen "bequemeren" Job. Ausreichend Berufserfahrung, Geschick und Fleiß reicht auch.


 Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht für alles. In dem Beispiel ging es aber doch um den von dir erwähnten Menschen, welchen ich ausbilde. Das Beispiel habe ich aufgefasst und einen frisch fertig Studierten genommen. Derjenige wird sich logischerweise mit anderen frisch fertigstudierten vergleichen und wenn derjenige feststellt, dass er mehr aufwenden muss um gleichviel oder vielleicht sogar weniger zu verdienen. Dann stellt er das zu Recht in frage. Klar kann ich auch einen frisch ausgelernten Elektrikergesellen ausbilden. Wenn man allerdings nach Jobs "SPS-Programmierer" sucht stößt man meistens auf die Anforderung eines Studium, Technikers etc. Mit diesen Qualifikationen kann ich ebenso gute Stellen in Konzernen besetzen mit einer guten, wie heißt es so schön, "Work Life Balance". 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann mach du doch den ersten Schritt und berichte einmal nach 1-2 Jahren wie es läuft.



Wenn das so einfach wäre würde ich doch nicht hier mit euch darüber sprechen, oder? 



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber das ist wiederum nicht die Aufgabe des (angestellten) Programmierers. Der darf sich eine gute Stelle raussuchen bzw. eine, die zu ihm passt; wenn er sie denn findet.



 Natürlich darf der sich seine Stelle raussuchen, aber gefühlt ist es oft vom Regen in die Traufe. Kein Unternehmen stellt sich hin und garantiert irgendjemandem das es nicht mehr Stunden werden als gesetzlich erlaubt. Klar offiziell mit Sicherheit, schriftlich auch. Die Realität sieht aber doch dann meistens anders aus, zumindest habe ich noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört.


Die Frage ist eben, wie man für alle beteiligten auf eine Gute Lösung kommen kann? Natürlich kann man immer was zu jammern finden, aber wenn die Leute schlicht weg ausbleiben. Gibt es nicht mal das Gejammer...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Den Job an und für sich für diejenigen attraktiver zu gestalten welche den Job mögen und ausüben möchten aber aus den genannten Gründen diesen nicht weiter verfolgen, weil die Priorität auf lange Sicht eben mehr bei der Familie etc. ist.


Nochmal:
Auf Montage weniger arbeiten = Montage wird länger, man sieht seine Familie noch später = man sitzt Abends stundenlang rum = man verdient kaum mehr als jemand der zu Hause bleibt.


----------



## GLT (5 Oktober 2021)

Bei Montage kloppen was geht - selbst das schönste Hotel ist nur ein Schlafplatz - dafür eher zu Hause.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei Montage kloppen was geht - selbst das schönste Hotel ist nur ein Schlafplatz - dafür eher zu Hause.


Ja, aber: es darf natürlich nicht Montage auf Montage folgen. Dann sieht man seinen Schlafplatz zu Hause auch eher nicht.

Es gibt ja viele Formen zu arbeiten (Bohrplattform: 2 Wochen arbeiten/2 Wochen zu Hause; Finanzamt: 35h auf die Minute; flexibel je nach Arbeitsaufkommen, ...).
Vielleicht wären Vorgaben für manche Leute schön (wie ein Tarifverträg o.ä.). Andere finden es gerade gut, dass sie vieles selber bestimmen, organisieren dürfen/können/müssen.
Wo man manchen mit festen Regeln einen Gefallen tut, stößt man anderen damit vor den Kopf.

Am Ende denke ich da muss jede Firma/jedes Unternehmen einen Weg für sich finden und festlegen. Dieser Weg sollte dann aber auch bei der Einstellung klar kommuniziert werden.

Ich kann für mich sagen, dass ich wenig und wenn, dann kurz unterwegs bin. Dafür haben die Tage (am WE) vor Ort dann meistens kein Ende...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben, wie man für alle beteiligten auf eine Gute Lösung kommen kann? Natürlich kann man immer was zu jammern finden, aber wenn die Leute schlicht weg ausbleiben.


Welche Firma musste denn ihren Betrieb einstellen weil sie niemand mehr hatten der rausfährt?

Es war schon vor 30 Jahren Thema, dass man erst mal MA finden muss die rausfahren und dass auch über Jahre.
Also nichts neues.

Und wie gesagt, deine Lösung scheint es ja zu sein, auf Montagen nur 8h zu arbeiten. Ich glaube das würde viele erst
verrückt machen.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> ... was wäre wenn man ein Projekt so plant, dass jeder wirklich nur seine Sollstunden arbeitet. Das was darüber anfällt von "Bereitschaftsprogrammieren" abgefangen wird.


Woher nehmen, die BereitschaftsProgrammierer? 
Für die BereitschaftsProgrammierer von vorn herein keine Aufgaben einplanen, damit sie im BedarfsFall garantiert zur Verfügung stehen? 
Welche Eigenschaften müssen sie haben? Klaglos in den Startlöchern warten können?
Sie wie einarbeiten, damit die Übernahme/Fortführung des Projektes nahtlos funktioniert?
Wer soll sie einarbeiten? Der einzige, der sich auskennt, aber dank Erfüllung seiner Sollstunden für das Projekt nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht?

Ich denke, von Anfang an zwei (oder mehr?) Programmierer einplanen, die sich die Aufgaben teilen. So haben die Betreffenden/Betroffenen GesprächsPartner auf "Augenhöhe", die ziemlich tief im Thema stecken (z.B. die Auflagen des Kunden, Besonderheiten der Anlage/Maschine  kennen) und zumindest einen "groben" Überblick haben. 

Natürlich ist auch ein guter Draht zu anderen Abteilungen (Mechanik, Hydraulik, Pneumatik, ElektroKonstruktion, IT) und Lieferanten wichtig, da überraschend auftretende Probleme nicht immer allein durch den Programmierer ausgebadet werden können.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Oktober 2021)

wenn nur 40 Stunden der Woche gearbeitet werden darf. z.b. in Belgien und Frankreich hab ich auch kein Bock. Sicherlich wenn du über das Wochenende weg bist willst du was verdienen. Im Sommer hab ich so gut wie immer das Rad dabei und mach rechtzeitig Feierabend. Max 10 Stunden am Tag. Im Winter nicht...
Ich hab das Glück ein Arbeitgeber zu haben der das Private gut und fast immer berücksichtigt.


----------



## rlw (5 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> wenn nur 40 Stunden der Woche gearbeitet werden darf. z.b. in Belgien und Frankreich hab ich auch kein Bock.


In Deutschland darfst du auch nicht unbegrenzt arbeiten.
Siehe hier das Arbeitszeitgesetz.

§ 3 Arbeitszeit der Arbeitnehmer
Die werktägliche Arbeitszeit der Arbeitnehmer darf acht
Stunden nicht überschreiten. Sie kann auf bis zu zehn Stunden
nur verlängert werden, wenn innerhalb von sechs Kalender
monaten oder innerhalb von 24 Wochen im Durchschnitt acht
Stunden werktäglich nicht überschritten werden.

Nur Selbstständige oder leitende Angestellte dürfen arbeiten bis sie umfallen.


----------



## DarkByte (5 Oktober 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> In Deutschland darfst du auch nicht unbegrenzt arbeiten.
> Siehe hier das Arbeitszeitgesetz.
> 
> § 3 Arbeitszeit der Arbeitnehmer
> ...


Ja... in der Theorie mag das wohl sein, aber in der Realität sieht das meistens jedoch komplett anders aus... Auch wenn auf das bestimmt eine Argumentation folg mit Versicherung und selber daran schuld etc. Meistens hat man ja doch das Pflichtbewusstsein das man das durchzieht. Wenn man dann irgendwann doch dieser Gesetzlichen Regelung folg wird der AG ziemlich sicher offiziel niemals zugeben das dies ein Problem für Ihn darstellt, aber es dich dennoch spüren lassen wenn es für Ihn eins ist. 



Heinileini schrieb:


> Woher nehmen, die BereitschaftsProgrammierer?
> Für die BereitschaftsProgrammierer von vorn herein keine Aufgaben einplanen, damit sie im BedarfsFall garantiert zur Verfügung stehen?
> Welche Eigenschaften müssen sie haben? Klaglos in den Startlöchern warten können?
> Sie wie einarbeiten, damit die Übernahme/Fortführung des Projektes nahtlos funktioniert?
> Wer soll sie einarbeiten? Der einzige, der sich auskennt, aber dank Erfüllung seiner Sollstunden für das Projekt nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht?


Natürlich macht das nur bedingt Sinn.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich denke, von Anfang an zwei (oder mehr?) Programmierer einplanen, die sich die Aufgaben teilen. So haben die Betreffenden/Betroffenen GesprächsPartner auf "Augenhöhe", die ziemlich tief im Thema stecken (z.B. die Auflagen des Kunden, Besonderheiten der Anlage/Maschine  kennen) und zumindest einen "groben" Überblick haben.


Das ist aber leider nicht immer bei allen machbar, oder was ist wenn dann doch jemand ausfällt. Soll ja auch vorkommen.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Welche Firma musste denn ihren Betrieb einstellen weil sie niemand mehr hatten der rausfährt?
> 
> Es war schon vor 30 Jahren Thema, dass man erst mal MA finden muss die rausfahren und dass auch über Jahre.
> Also nichts neues.
> ...


Das es schon immer Thema ist glaube ich gern, ich habe nur den Eindruck, das dies tendenziell schlimmer wird. Ich kann mich da natürlich auch täuschen... 

Naja vielleicht sollte man das auch trennen... also Grundsätzlich wie MFreiberger erwähnt hatte eine Tarifvertrag oder ähnliches nehmen. In regionale Projekten das ganze wirklich auf normale Arbeitszeiten begrenzen und das bei internationalen Projekten derjenige das für sich entscheiden kann. Das sollte dann aber eine persönliche eigene Entscheidung sein, welche nicht schon als Kalkulationsgrundlage für den Betrieb dient. Wenn der Projektleiter/Chef oder wer auch immer schon damit rechnet, der macht ja eh immer 60h Woche, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach grundlegend Falsch. Wenn ein Mitarbeiter allerdings auf denjenigen zukommt und sagt, hier das Projekt in z.b. China mach ich, ich werd aber von Haus aus auf Überstunden gehen. Dann ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Es geht ja nicht um diejenigen die das Freiwillig machen und glücklich damit sind. Es geht doch um diejenigen welche den Job gut finden aber mit der Erwartungshaltung der Firma/Kunden nicht arbeiten können und es deswegen nach meinem erwähnten Eindruck dazukommt das in den Firmen in meinem Umkreis kaum neue Programmierer nachkommen. Klar der eine wechselt mal von Firma A zu B oder zu C aber final sind es immer die selben Leute. Wenn neue kommen dann sind die nach 3,4 Jahren weg uns bilden sich weiter oder nehmen eine komplett neue Tätigkeit auf.


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, aber: es darf natürlich nicht Montage auf Montage folgen. Dann sieht man seinen Schlafplatz zu Hause auch eher nicht.


Eben, das ist der Punkt.

Was mich aber aktuell am meisten nervt, sind nicht die Überstunden auf der Baustelle sondern der oft chaotische Projektverlauf...
Vorarbeiten nicht fertig, Terminplan nur politisch, Anlage ganz anders gebaut als vereinbart, schlechte Qualität der anderen Arbeiten, bürokratischer Scheiß, nervige politische Baubesprechungen, doofe Kunden, doofe Planer, Projektverantwortliche im Homeoffice oder Feierabend, TIA Scheiße, übermotivierte Kunden bzw. Kollegen...

Also kurzum, woanders ists garantiert nicht besser sondern nur anders.


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Das es schon immer Thema ist glaube ich gern, ich habe nur den Eindruck, das dies tendenziell schlimmer wird.


Sehe ich auch so.

Und durch Homeoffice wird der Unterschied zwischen Inbetriebnehmer und Mitarbeiter zu Hause immer gewaltiger.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider nicht immer bei allen machbar, oder was ist wenn dann doch jemand ausfällt. Soll ja auch vorkommen.


Eben. Wenn einer von mehreren ausfällt, ist das nicht ganz so drastisch, wie wenn der einzige ausfällt.


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann sind diejenigen nicht für so einen Job geeignet.


Sag Mal Delta, ist Beruf " Programmierer" heute zu Tage als " Sclaver" eingestuft?

Oder Programmierer muss Stolz für Seine Job sein?


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Den Kollegen alleine lassen? Tolle


Diese Spruch kenne ich schon seit meine Kinderheit, so was ähnliches. Wie, willst du uns nicht helfen, was für Freund bist du denn.
Nur jetzt kann ich auf solche Sprüche sagen ruhig - und warum als Gute Kollegen Sie denken nicht an mich auch, nur an sich selber.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Sag Mal Delta, ist Beruf " Programmierer" heute zu Tage als " Sclaver" eingestuft?


Wenn einer 5 Tage die Woche je 8 Stunden arbeiten möchte, dann ist derjenige nicht für richtige Montagen geeignet. Hier geht es auch nicht um Programmierer sondern alle Gewerke.


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn einer 5 Tage die Woche je 8 Stunden arbeiten möchte, dann ist derjenige nicht für richtige Montagen geeignet.


Da bist du auf Falsche Seite- wer hat so was gesagt?
Nur du selber für dich hast so es entscheiden. Vielleicht weil du hast Angst Job verlieren, oder bei Falsche Firma eingestellt.

Es nennt sich Planung - und ohne Richtige Planung Firma kann einfach als Bankrott sein - weil es muss mehr Stunden gearbeitet als würde mit Kunden vereinbart.
Anstatt 100 h - Bracht man a.B. 150 h.
Rest davon 50 h Chief muss deine Löhne aus eigene Tasche bezahlen.

Und ich kenne die Zeiten - wenn am Baustelle 8 h gearbeitet und in Hotel. Und nach 4-5 Tage nach Hause fahren von Baustelle. Weil es war richtig geplant ( mit Stunden für die Aufgabe).

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Da bist du auf Falsche Seite- wer hat so was gesagt?
> Nur du selber für dich hast so es entscheiden. Vielleicht weil du hast Angst Job verlieren, oder bei Falsche Firma eingestellt.
> 
> Es nennt sich Planung - und ohne Richtige Planung Firma kann einfach als Bankrott sein - weil es muss mehr Stunden gearbeitet als würde mit Kunden vereinbart.
> ...


Ach Waldy, ich ignoriere das jetzt einfach. Es ist doch sinnlos mit dir.


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ach Waldy, ich ignoriere das jetzt einfach. Es ist doch sinnlos mit dir.


Genau Delta, so passiert mit dir an der Arbeit, deswegen kommst auf 80 h pro Woche deine Arbeitszeiten.

Wer hat andere Charakter sagt vielleicht nicht nach 8 h, aber nach 10 h - ich machen Feierabend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Da bist du auf Falsche Seite- wer hat so was gesagt?
> Nur du selber für dich hast so es entscheiden. Vielleicht weil du hast Angst Job verlieren, oder bei Falsche Firma eingestellt.
> 
> Es nennt sich Planung - und ohne Richtige Planung Firma kann einfach als Bankrott sein - weil es muss mehr Stunden gearbeitet als würde mit Kunden vereinbart.
> ...


Wieviel Montagen hast du den jetzt schon gemacht?
Wieviel Maschinen hast du den schon Programmiert und
beim Kunden Inbetrieb genommen?
Wieviel Montagen hast du den schon geplant?
Wieviel Jahre bist du den im Maschinenbau tätig?


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahre bist du den im Maschinenbau tätig?


Damit Supe probieren, ob Supe salzig ist - muss man nicht ganze Topf essen.
Gruß


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (5 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Damit Supe probieren, ob Supe salzig ist - muss man nicht ganze Topf essen.
> Gruß


Wenn man die Suppe nicht fertig kocht, schmeckt sie auch nicht. 
Montage ist kein Zuckerschlecken, daher auch salzig.


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Montage ist kein Zuckerschlecken, daher auch salzig.


Ich kann nur eins sagen- es kommt auf Firma an.
Gruß


----------



## Milli2319 (5 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn einer 5 Tage die Woche je 8 Stunden arbeiten möchte, dann ist derjenige nicht für richtige Montagen geeignet. Hier geht es auch nicht um Programmierer sondern alle Gewerke.



Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Bei uns ist es z.B. so, dass ich 2-3 Inbetriebnahmen pro Jahr habe, die dauern dann jeweils ca. 2 Monate, in der Zeit bin ich meist alleine auf der Baustelle, also ohne Kollegen. D.h. ein halbes Jahr Vollgas auf der Baustelle mit ca. 60h/Woche (je nach Bedarf auch mal nachts), und den Rest vom Jahr im Büro mit ca. 40 Wochenstunden. Zumindest für mich passt das so ganz gut, weil man immer wieder etwas runterkommen kann sobald man zuhause ist.

Unsere Kunden (Stahlindustrie) sind meist hellauf begeistert, wenn der Inbetriebsetzer auch mal Überstunden schiebt um schneller fertig zu werden. Das hebt uns bei den Kunden auch stark von unserer Konkurrenz bzw. anderen Projektteilnehmern ab, die bei Inbetriebnahmen stur nach 8h nach Hause gehen - ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen ob für die Nachtschicht alles läuft. („It‘s not allowed to work more than 8hours per day in Germany“ - Tausendmal schon gehört  ) Und mal ehrlich: Wenn ich den Kunden mit solchen Kleinigkeiten wie ein paar Überstunden positiv stimmen kann, tu ich mir bei der Abnahme wesentlich leichter - Dann wird bei Kleinigkeiten auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Zusammengefasst: Klar sind Inbetriebnahmen anstrengend und gehen an die Substanz, dafür wird der Job aber auch nicht schlecht bezahlt. Belastbarkeit und eine gewisse Stressresistenz sind einfach Grundvorraussetzungen für Montagejobs, egal ob Inbetriebsetzer, Monteur, Prozesstechniker oder was auch immer


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Sag Mal Delta, ist Beruf " Programmierer" heute zu Tage als " Sclaver" eingestuft?


Ich habe mich auch als Programmierer gesehen und dies als meinen Beruf angegeben.
Musste mich aber mehrfach belehren lassen: "Den Beruf Programmierer gibt es nicht!"
Auf die Frage "Kodierer oder SystemAnalytiker?" habe ich dann schamlos und Programmierer-typisch mit "Ja!" geantwortet - inklusives(!) ODER .
SystemAnalytiker schreibt dem Kodierer haarklein vor, wo er die Löcher in die Lochkarten stanzen muss. 
SystemAnalytiker = Master und Kodierer = Slave (Achtung! Das war nach langer Vorrede der kurze Bezug zu Deiner Frage). 
Deshalb sind beide Tätigkeiten in PersonalUnion völlig undenkbar!!! Jedenfalls für "normale" Menschen. 



waldy schrieb:


> Oder Programmierer muss Stolz für Seine Job sein?


Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Nicht unbedingt Stolz, aber, wenn die ErfolgsErlebnisse Überhand nehmen, kann man dem Job durchaus oft positive Seiten abringen, die auch oft die negativen Seiten erträglich erscheinen lassen. Das ist natürlich zu subjektiv, um als objektives Urteil verstanden zu werden.
Früher wurde das Programmieren oft als GeheimWissenschaft angesehen. Dabei zu sein war für manche schon das Allergrösste - vielleicht daher ein gewisses Mass an Stolz (im Sinne von Überheblichkeit)?



waldy schrieb:


> Diese Spruch kenne ich schon seit meine Kinderheit, so was ähnliches. Wie, willst du uns nicht helfen, was für Freund bist du denn.


Ja ja, "wer solche Freunde/Kollegen hat, braucht keine Feinde". Das gibt es auch - aber nicht nur - in der Welt der Programmierer.
Programmierer sind eben doch nur Menschen ... ganz normale ... mehr oder weniger ...


----------



## DarkByte (6 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Eben, das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Was mich aber aktuell am meisten nervt, sind nicht die Überstunden auf der Baustelle sondern der oft chaotische Projektverlauf...
> Vorarbeiten nicht fertig, Terminplan nur politisch, Anlage ganz anders gebaut als vereinbart, schlechte Qualität der anderen Arbeiten, bürokratischer Scheiß, nervige politische Baubesprechungen, doofe Kunden, doofe Planer, Projektverantwortliche im Homeoffice oder Feierabend, TIA Scheiße, übermotivierte Kunden bzw. Kollegen...
> ...



Das kann gut sein, das es bei anderen Firmen einfach anders ist.
Ich denke das man durch die genannten Punkte, welche dich stören mit Sicherheit schon viel der Unzufriedenheit der Mitarbeiter rausnehmen kann. Wenn ich da an meinen vorherigen Chef denke... war man immer irgendwie der Willkür seinerseits ausgesetzt.  Dem Kunden wollte er nie sagen das er eigentlich keine Kapazität hat. Wenn ein neuer Kunde angefragt hat und keiner vom Team eine solche Anlage je gemacht hat oder es ein neuer Programmierstandard war oder ähnliches, dannn war er auch zu stolz um das auch dem Kunden zu kommunizieren. Was aber wichtig gewesen wäre um Lösungen zu finden welche die Firma in dem Fall nicht zwingen alleine Lösen kann...

Bei vielen Firmen fehlt es da an transparenter Planung und ausreichender Kommunikation mit den Mitarbeitern. Gerade ältere Vorgesetzte in kleineren Betrieben tun sich da relativ schwer, ihre Tätigkeit nicht nur als den "diktatorischen" Vorgesetzten zu sehen sondern auch die Dienstleistungsrolle für die Mitarbeiter wahrzunehmen.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Eben. Wenn einer von mehreren ausfällt, ist das nicht ganz so drastisch, wie wenn der einzige ausfällt.



Stundenmäßig muss da ja aber trotzdem aufgefangen werden, oder gehen wir davon aus das wir durch die mehr Mitarbeiter vorne dran sind? 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn einer 5 Tage die Woche je 8 Stunden arbeiten möchte, dann ist derjenige nicht für richtige Montagen geeignet. Hier geht es auch nicht um Programmierer sondern alle Gewerke.


Das ist nicht richtig, wir alle arbeiten so viele ewige Stunden in unseren Leben. Wenn es dann Menschen gibt die den Job an und für sich als Bereicherung für sich ansehen, aber trotzdem nicht komplett auf Ihre Freizeit verzichten wollen ist das nicht legitim? Genau das ist doch dann aber mit Sicherheit einer der Gründe warum die Leute gehen. 
Warum muss ich Überstunden ohne ende in Ordnung finden um einen bestimmten Beruf auszuführen? 
Vielleicht bin ich so gut bezahlt, und habe noch keine Kinder das die Freundin/Frau ab und an mitkommt? Weil sie im Home Office arbeiten kann... oder ich habe Hobbys dehnen ich nachgehen kann welche ich von überalll ausführen kann. Warum habe ich das Recht auf Freizeit mit der Unterschrift eines Vertrags abgegeben? Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, dass das deine Anforderungen an diene Kollegen sind, oder? Wenn du das für dich selber so entscheidest ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber das von anderen zu erwarten ist nicht richtig. 



waldy schrieb:


> Da bist du auf Falsche Seite- wer hat so was gesagt?
> Nur du selber für dich hast so es entscheiden. Vielleicht weil du hast Angst Job verlieren, oder bei Falsche Firma eingestellt.
> 
> Es nennt sich Planung - und ohne Richtige Planung Firma kann einfach als Bankrott sein - weil es muss mehr Stunden gearbeitet als würde mit Kunden vereinbart.
> ...


Das Klingt fabelhaft, so sollte des Idealfall aussehen... Klar kann man mal überstünden machen, wie in anderen Jobs auch, aber gerade bei denen auf Montage wird damit Kalkuliert und davon ausgegangen.



SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Wenn man die Suppe nicht fertig kocht, schmeckt sie auch nicht.
> Montage ist kein Zuckerschlecken, daher auch salzig.


Das Salz geht davon aber auch nicht raus  

Klar ist es kein Zuckerschlecken, aber es fordert anscheinen zu viel an die Gesellschaft, zumindest wirkt es so als werden es immer weniger Menschen werden welche einem solchen Beruf nachgehen möchten. 



Milli2319 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Bei uns ist es z.B. so, dass ich 2-3 Inbetriebnahmen pro Jahr habe, die dauern dann jeweils ca. 2 Monate, in der Zeit bin ich meist alleine auf der Baustelle, also ohne Kollegen. D.h. ein halbes Jahr Vollgas auf der Baustelle mit ca. 60h/Woche (je nach Bedarf auch mal nachts), und den Rest vom Jahr im Büro mit ca. 40 Wochenstunden. Zumindest für mich passt das so ganz gut, weil man immer wieder etwas runterkommen kann sobald man zuhause ist.
> 
> 
> Zusammengefasst: Klar sind Inbetriebnahmen anstrengend und gehen an die Substanz, dafür wird der Job aber auch nicht schlecht bezahlt. Belastbarkeit und eine gewisse Stressresistenz sind einfach Grundvorraussetzungen für Montagejobs, egal ob Inbetriebsetzer, Monteur, Prozesstechniker oder was auch immer



Bein einer 60h/Woche kommt du ja noch gut weg. Da bist du wohl in der richtigen Branche tätig. In andern reicht das nicht. Deine genannten Werte wären verkraftbar. Wie sieht es aber mit den Situationen aus bei denen vor eigentlicher Betriebsame schon die 60h/Woche nötig ist und in der Inbetriebnahme auf 3-4 Wochen die Monatsstunden verdoppelt werden? Final also 30 Tage durcharbeitest mit Überstunden an jeglichen Tagen...


----------



## Captain Future (6 Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube 25-50 Euro kostet ein Gewerbeschein.
Dann wird aus kleinen Heulern schnell der eigene Chef……..
Vorteil ist dabei die freie Zeiteinteilung ….. und wenn man mal keine Lust hat spontan ein paar Tage frei machen.

Also ab zum Gewerbeamt und Morgen schon der eigene Boss….. Probleme gelöst….


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

Die Frage ist halt auch, bis zu welchem Alter schafft man die angesprochenen 84h Wochen überhaupt, vor allem wenn da nen freier Tag nur alle par Wochen kommt. Da bist komplett durch und mit 67 vermutlich tot 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aber mit den Situationen aus bei denen vor eigentlicher Betriebsame schon die 60h/Woche nötig ist und in der Inbetriebnahme auf 3-4 Wochen die Monatsstunden verdoppelt werden? Final also 30 Tage durcharbeitest mit Überstunden an jeglichen Tagen...


Ich hab da auch schon noch mehr erlebt. Und das nicht freiwillig sondern "angeordnet"...

Je größer die Baustelle/Anlage umso schlimmer.

Also ich vermute, Darkbyte redet hier nicht von "mal" ne Woche auf IBN sondern von Projekten die auch mal 3 Jahre dauern. Und danach ab zum nächsten...


----------



## Captain Future (6 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Also ich vermute, Darkbyte redet hier nicht von "mal" ne Woche auf IBN sondern von Projekten die auch mal 3 Jahre dauern. Und danach ab zum nächsten...



ich glaube eher das Baustellen über Jahre viel geregelter Ablaufen als 1-3 Wochen Einsätze.
Aber da merkt man das viele hier noch nicht wirklich große Baustellen hatten die über ein Jahr oder länger gelaufen sind.


----------



## infomike (6 Oktober 2021)

> Captain Future schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich glaube eher das Baustellen über Jahre viel geregelter Ablaufen als 1-3 Wochen Einsätze.
> > Aber da merkt man das viele hier noch nicht wirklich große Baustellen hatten die über ein Jahr oder länger gelaufen sind.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht.
Auf einer Baustelle die von vornherein angelegt ist auf mindestens 1 Jahr läuft es eigentlich recht entstpannt ab. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Klar arbeitet man da dann so ca. 10h pro Tag, aber doch nur weil ich auch mal irgendwie fertig werden will mit meinem Job.
Auf der Baustelle war sogar ein Werkschutz tätig und wenn Du nicht nach spätestens 10,5h Dich wieder abgemeldet hattest kam der und hat nach Dir gesucht. Gab dann auch dementsprechend Ärger.
In meinem Fall hatte ich Glück, die  Baustelle war nicht weit weg von zu Hause und ich konnte jeden Tag in meinem eigenen Bett schlafen.


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Auf einer Baustelle die von vornherein angelegt ist auf mindestens 1 Jahr läuft es eigentlich recht entstpannt ab.


Da kenne ich das Gegenteil von fast allen größeren Projekten die ich bisher gemacht habe.

Extrembeispiel:
angeordnete 7 Tage Woche, angeordnete 12h pro Tag + 1 Pause + 1h Anfahrt + 1h Abfahrt
und das über 8 Wochen ohne freien Tag.
Danach hab ich gekündigt und die Baustelle war bei weitem noch nicht fertig...

Wie oben schon gesagt, umso größer umso schlimmer, ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Da kenne ich das Gegenteil von fast allen größeren Projekten die ich bisher gemacht habe.
> 
> Extrembeispiel:
> angeordnete 7 Tage Woche, angeordnete 12h pro Tag + 1 Pause + 1h Anfahrt + 1h Abfahrt
> ...


Es bringt aber auch nichts, lauter Extrembeispiele zu zeigen. Ich z.B. habe 12 Jahre als Monteur/Inbetriebnehmer/Programmierer
für eine Maschinenbaufirma gearbeitet. Davon waren die ersten 8 Jahre reine Montagen, Wochen- oder Monatelang, die letzten
4 Jahre dann nur noch unterwegs zur Fehlersuche / Programmänderungen usw.

Für mich war das ( auch mit vielen Stunden ) ein entspannter, spannender Job, es gab viele Freundschaften mit Instandhaltern und anderen
Angestellten usw. usw.


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es bringt aber auch nichts, lauter Extrembeispiele zu zeigen. Ich z.B. habe 12 Jahre als Monteur/Inbetriebnehmer/Programmierer
> für eine Maschinenbaufirma gearbeitet. Davon waren die ersten 8 Jahre reine Montagen, Wochen- oder Monatelang, die letzten
> 4 Jahre dann nur noch unterwegs zur Fehlersuche / Programmänderungen usw.
> 
> ...


ja, ich denke anstrengend ist der Job auf jeden Fall.

Im Detail unterscheidet es sich von Firma zu Firma bzw. von Projekt zu Projekt oder von Kunde zu Kunde.

Da mann meist an der Gesamtsituation wenig ändern kann, muss man halt konkret für sich entscheiden, was man mitmacht und was nicht, bzw. was man will und was nicht.

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, stört mich dabei eigentlich nicht die Arbeitszeit sondern das ganze drumherum in Kombination.

Bei dem genannten Extrembeispiel haben sich auf der Baustelle alle nurnoch gegenseitig angekotzt und in die Pfanne gehaun. Was nach 50 x 12h Tagen ohne freien Tag ja auch kaum verwunderlich ist... Da hat selbst Galgenhumor nicht mehr geholfen 

Viel Spaß allen,
bin grad mal wieder schon am 10. Tag mit 10h


----------



## vollmi (6 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Da kenne ich das Gegenteil von fast allen größeren Projekten die ich bisher gemacht habe.
> 
> Extrembeispiel:
> angeordnete 7 Tage Woche, angeordnete 12h pro Tag + 1 Pause + 1h Anfahrt + 1h Abfahrt
> ...


Na viel spass wenn da einer mal übermüdet sein Auto in den Graben fährt.
Da wird sowohl Versicherung wie auch das Gesetz recht übellaunig.

Es liegt auch im Interesse des Arbeitgebers, dass verlängerte Tage kein Regelfall werden.
Wird bei euch Gleitzeit die nicht abgebaut werden kann, besonders vergütet?


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Na viel spass wenn da einer mal übermüdet sein Auto in den Graben fährt.
> Da wird sowohl Versicherung wie auch das Gesetz recht übellaunig.
> 
> Es liegt auch im Interesse des Arbeitgebers, dass verlängerte Tage kein Regelfall werden.
> Wird bei euch Gleitzeit die nicht abgebaut werden kann, besonders vergütet?


Damals gabs schon ne ordentliche Inbetriebnahmepauschale. Wie hoch die genau war, weiss ich auch nicht mehr. aktuell versuch ich alle Überstunden abzubauen 

Ansonsten ists in Deutschalnd ja erlaubt, 12h pro Tag zu arbeiten, nur mit Begründung und Anmeldung beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt. Nur halt nicht 50 Tage am Stück... Sonntage müssen auch innerhalb von 2 Wochen ausgeglichen werden...

Gab hier doc schon mal nen Thread zum Arbeitzeitgesetz.


----------



## DarkByte (6 Oktober 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich glaube 25-50 Euro kostet ein Gewerbeschein.
> Dann wird aus kleinen Heulern schnell der eigene Chef……..
> Vorteil ist dabei die freie Zeiteinteilung ….. und wenn man mal keine Lust hat spontan ein paar Tage frei machen.
> 
> Also ab zum Gewerbeamt und Morgen schon der eigene Boss….. Probleme gelöst….



Natürlich kann man das machen, dann braucht man aber auch die Kontakte und die Aufträge, heuert man dann bei Firmen an welche genau die Projekte machen bei denen das so endet. Ja, was passiert dann... man kann dann schon nach 10h nach hause gehen aber wenn du nicht fertig bist wird der Auftraggeber versuchen weniger zu zahlen oder ähnliches. Dann ist man wieder in der Schuld zu beweisen, das dies in normalen Umständen nicht machbar gewesen wäre. Also ganz so einfach ist es nicht und es geht doch hier auch nicht um Heuler... das ist die Einstellung wo uns auf lange Sicht die Leute weg bleiben. Es ist nunmal nicht so, das heute zwingend nur allein eine Person das Geld nach Hause bringt. Wenn beide auf einem ähnlichem Gehaltsniveau arbeiten, warum sollte der eine dann so viel mehr arbeiten wo doch beide einfach gleichviel arbeiten könnten und so zusammen mehr Freizeit haben können.
Jeder, der diese Stunden leisten möchte aus freien Stücken kann das gerne machen. Es geht doch aber eben darum Leute zu motivieren und zu halten. Dazu gilt es die Rahmen fairste möglich auf den Großteil der Automatisierungsbranche abzustecken. Dazu gehört auch das sich mein Programmierer nicht benachteiligt fühlt wenn er auf seinen Kunden trifft. (Unter realistischen Vorraussetzungen natürlich, gleiches Alter, Familienstand, Bildungsstand...).



ducati schrieb:


> Also ich vermute, Darkbyte redet hier nicht von "mal" ne Woche auf IBN sondern von Projekten die auch mal 3 Jahre dauern. Und danach ab zum nächsten...



Es geht nicht zwingend um eine genaue länge des Projektes. Es geht um die allgemeinen Rahmenbedingungen. Es sollte egal wie lang und viele Projekte man abzuarbeiten hat, eine klare Regelung her welchen allen gerecht wird.
Auch wenn du vielleicht jetzt deine 70h/Woche machst und weißt in 2 Wochen ist die vorbei dann ist 2 Monate ruhiger und dann gibts wieder eine IBN wo so läuft. Dann mag das mal okay sein aber nach dem 11x vielleicht nicht mehr....


infomike schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht.
> Auf einer Baustelle die von vornherein angelegt ist auf mindestens 1 Jahr läuft es eigentlich recht entstpannt ab. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Klar arbeitet man da dann so ca. 10h pro Tag, aber doch nur weil ich auch mal irgendwie fertig werden will mit meinem Job.
> Auf der Baustelle war sogar ein Werkschutz tätig und wenn Du nicht nach spätestens 10,5h Dich wieder abgemeldet hattest kam der und hat nach Dir gesucht. Gab dann auch dementsprechend Ärger.
> In meinem Fall hatte ich Glück, die  Baustelle war nicht weit weg von zu Hause und ich konnte jeden Tag in meinem eigenen Bett schlafen.


Das ist doch aber super wenn dort ein Werksschutz drauf geschaut hat. Das ist aber nicht zwingend die Regel oder?


ducati schrieb:


> Da mann meist an der Gesamtsituation wenig ändern kann, muss man halt konkret für sich entscheiden, was man mitmacht und was nicht, bzw. was man will und was nicht.


Man kann ja aber nicht alle paar Wochen den AG wechseln, kommt meistens nicht so gut an 



vollmi schrieb:


> Na viel spass wenn da einer mal übermüdet sein Auto in den Graben fährt.
> Da wird sowohl Versicherung wie auch das Gesetz recht übellaunig.
> 
> Es liegt auch im Interesse des Arbeitgebers, dass verlängerte Tage kein Regelfall werden.
> Wird bei euch Gleitzeit die nicht abgebaut werden kann, besonders vergütet?


Klar das ist glaube ich allen Bewusst, dagegen machen tut trotzdem keiner was. Es wird toleriert, oder sogar noch unterstütz. 


Was Gesetz ist ist Gesetz... aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Was Gesetz ist ist Gesetz... aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...


Hab jetzt schon von einigen Arbeitgebern gehört, die wegen Verstößen gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz verurteilt wurden. Was meinst, warum das bei den großen Unternehmen der Werksschutz kontrolliert? Nur bei den externen Firmen interessierts halt keinen. Oder die Großbaustelle wird mal kurzerhand aus dem Werksgelände ausgegleidert, auch schon erlebt.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon von einigen Arbeitgebern gehört, die wegen Verstößen gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz verurteilt wurden. Was meinst, warum das bei den großen Unternehmen der Werksschutz kontrolliert? Nur bei den externen Firmen interessierts halt keinen. Oder die Großbaustelle wird mal kurzerhand aus dem Werksgelände ausgegleidert, auch schon erlebt.


Ich bin in einem großen Unternehmen und wir müssen bei externen Firmen auf die Arbeitszeiten achten.
Wird zwar (noch) nicht vom Werksschutz kontrolliert, aber die Regeln sind deutlich strenger geworden.
Früher hat es keinen interessiert, ob ein Programmierer 2 Schichten die Fertigung betreut hat.
Heute geht sowas nicht mehr.
Bei mir hat sich schon mal ein externer Inbetriebnehmer bedankt, weil ich ihn nach 12 Std. ins Hotel geschickt hab und seinen Chef zur Sau gemacht hab. 3 Wochen 2-Schichtbegleitung durch einen Inbetriebnehmer geht einfach nicht. Ab und Zu lange Arbeitstage ... Ok, das hat jeder mal.
Aber es darf nicht zur Ausbeutung werden.


----------



## zako (6 Oktober 2021)

Also ich hatte auch schon das Gegenteil. Kunde mit Einschichtbetrieb und die Mannschaft beginnt um 6.00 Uhr. Da ist man froh wenn jemand sich bereit erklärt bis 16.00 Uhr zu bleiben. Frühstück gabs im Hotel erst ab 7.00 Uhr ...


----------



## Milli2319 (6 Oktober 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch schon das Gegenteil. Kunde mit Einschichtbetrieb und die Mannschaft beginnt um 6.00 Uhr. Da ist man froh wenn jemand sich bereit erklärt bis 16.00 Uhr zu bleiben. Frühstück gabs im Hotel erst ab 7.00 Uhr ...



Das kenn ich auch - aber meistens findet man einen motivierten Bediener der ein paar Überstunden schieben will 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem großen Unternehmen und wir müssen bei externen Firmen auf die Arbeitszeiten achten.
> Wird zwar (noch) nicht vom Werksschutz kontrolliert, aber die Regeln sind deutlich strenger geworden.
> Früher hat es keinen interessiert, ob ein Programmierer 2 Schichten die Fertigung betreut hat.
> Heute geht sowas nicht mehr.
> ...


Dauerzustand soll das natürlich keiner sein, da stimm ich zu - bei starker Erschöpfung sinkt ja auch die Leistungsfähigkeit. Ausbeutung soll es natürlich keine sein. Bei uns wird jede geleistete Stunde abgegolten, mit den entsprechenden Überstundenzuschlägen, insofern fühle ich mich auch nach 60h in der Woche nicht ausgebeutet. Hat man natürlich einen All-In Vertrag auf 40h-Basis oder werden keine Überstundenzuschläge bezahlt, sieht die Sache anders aus - dann würd ich vermutlich auch nicht länger arbeiten. Denke das muss man auch noch berücksichtigen in der Diskussion. Kenne einige die z.B. überhaupt keine Überstunden bezahlt kriegen, und trotzdem werden welche angeordnet. Ist aber eine andere Branche zum Glück


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich auch - aber meistens findet man einen motivierten Bediener der ein paar Überstunden schieben will
> 
> 
> Dauerzustand soll das natürlich keiner sein, da stimm ich zu - bei starker Erschöpfung sinkt ja auch die Leistungsfähigkeit. Ausbeutung soll es natürlich keine sein. Bei uns wird jede geleistete Stunde abgegolten, mit den entsprechenden Überstundenzuschlägen, insofern fühle ich mich auch nach 60h in der Woche nicht ausgebeutet. Hat man natürlich einen All-In Vertrag auf 40h-Basis oder werden keine Überstundenzuschläge bezahlt, sieht die Sache anders aus - dann würd ich vermutlich auch nicht länger arbeiten. Denke das muss man auch noch berücksichtigen in der Diskussion. Kenne einige die z.B. überhaupt keine Überstunden bezahlt kriegen, und trotzdem werden welche angeordnet. Ist aber eine andere Branche zum Glück



Man darf nicht alles am Geld festmachen.
Ich bin mehr als 30 Jahre im Job. Da lernt man viele Leute von vielen Firmen kennen.
Mit einigen hat man auch richtige Freundschaften im Laufe der Jahre.
Wenn man dann aber mitbekommt, wie viele durch den Job kaputt gehen, dann macht man sich schon Gedanken.
Beziehungen und Ehen zerbrechen, Alkohol, Drogen, Medikamente ...
Und in den letzten Jahren auch Burnout und Depressionen.
Ich habe es zweimal erlebt, dass Inbetriebnehmer einen Nervenzusammenbruch / Burnout an der Anlage hatten.
Da stehst du ziemlich hilflos daneben, kannst den aktuellen Softwarestand auf einen Stick ziehen.
Parallel dazu Werksfeueranrufen und den armen Kerl ins Krankenhaus bringen lassen.
In einem Fall musste ich seine Frau anrufen, weil er nicht mal mehr ein Handy bedienen konnte. 
Sowas will ich eigentlich nicht mehr mitmachen.


----------



## DarkByte (7 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon von einigen Arbeitgebern gehört, die wegen Verstößen gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz verurteilt wurden. Was meinst, warum das bei den großen Unternehmen der Werksschutz kontrolliert? Nur bei den externen Firmen interessierts halt keinen. Oder die Großbaustelle wird mal kurzerhand aus dem Werksgelände ausgegleidert, auch schon erlebt.


Natürlich sind die großen Firmen auch beiden Lieferanten dazu angehalten das zu kontrollieren. Ein bisschen kommt es aber oft trotzdem darauf an wie wichtig man ist. Wenn in 3-4 Tagen Anlauf ist und man noch weit vom ziel entfernt ist dann drücken auch die großen Firmen oft beide äugen zu und lassen geschehen was geschieht.... 
Kommt natürlich auch auf denjenigen an der das Überwacht... 



Milli2319 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich auch - aber meistens findet man einen motivierten Bediener der ein paar Überstunden schieben will
> 
> 
> Dauerzustand soll das natürlich keiner sein, da stimm ich zu - bei starker Erschöpfung sinkt ja auch die Leistungsfähigkeit. Ausbeutung soll es natürlich keine sein. Bei uns wird jede geleistete Stunde abgegolten, mit den entsprechenden Überstundenzuschlägen, insofern fühle ich mich auch nach 60h in der Woche nicht ausgebeutet. Hat man natürlich einen All-In Vertrag auf 40h-Basis oder werden keine Überstundenzuschläge bezahlt, sieht die Sache anders aus - dann würd ich vermutlich auch nicht länger arbeiten. Denke das muss man auch noch berücksichtigen in der Diskussion. Kenne einige die z.B. überhaupt keine Überstunden bezahlt kriegen, und trotzdem werden welche angeordnet. Ist aber eine andere Branche zum Glück


Das Geld muss natürlich auch stimmen. Ob es direkt an den Zuschlägen hängt... naja vermutlich werden die meisten dann doch nicht so gut bezahlt, das es die Zuschläge aufwiegt... 
Ich kenn allerdings die Situation, das der AG gar keine zahlt... im Gegenzug wurde bei der Einstellung versprochen, das man bei Projekten Gewinnausschüttungen bekommt wenn die gut gelaufen sind. Das dies gelogen war, konnte ich das ja auch noch nicht ahnen. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Man darf nicht alles am Geld festmachen.
> Ich bin mehr als 30 Jahre im Job. Da lernt man viele Leute von vielen Firmen kennen.
> Mit einigen hat man auch richtige Freundschaften im Laufe der Jahre.
> Wenn man dann aber mitbekommt, wie viele durch den Job kaputt gehen, dann macht man sich schon Gedanken.
> ...



Das ist hart... ich habe das ganze auf einer ähnlichen Basis mal erlebt. Da hatte der Mitarbeiter eine Vorerkrankung welche durch die hohe Belastung, nachweislich, schlimmer wurde und er im Krankenhaus war... er hätte dann auch jegliche Zeit gehabt sich zu erholen. Alle Kollegen hatten gesagt er soll zu Hause bleiben etc. Es war wirklich ernst. Alle außer der Chef, der hat immer wider gefragt wann er den wieder kommt. Da ist der Mitarbeiter auch schon sehr bald wieder gekommen und hat weiter gearbeitet... das schieb ich allerdings eher auf Eigenverschulden


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2021)

@DarkByte 
Bei Aussagen über „Eigenverschulden“ muss man vorsichtig sein.
Krank sein muss man sich auch leisten können.


----------



## Captain Future (7 Oktober 2021)

@DarkByte 

Frage wie alt bist Du ?


----------



## ducati (7 Oktober 2021)

Es gibt alle möglichen Varianten...
Inbetriebnehmer die nach 1h den Laptop zuklappen, weil der Schaltschrank nicht stimmt.
Die nach 8h zuklappen, egal in welchem Zustand die Anlage steht. Die arbeiten bis zum Umfallen/Herzinfarkt ohne Pausen.
Und die die Versuchen einen Mittelweg zu finden und sich dabei zwischen den Fronten aufreiben...

Was ich gelernt habe, jeder muss eigenverantwortlich auf sich selber aufpassen. Auch wenn es so lustige Arbeitszeitgesetze gibt, ist trotzdem jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich.

Nebenbei, so Sachen wie Überarbeitung Depressionen und Bournout gibt es mittlerweile in vielen Berufsgruppen. Da stimmt m.M. grundsätzlich in der Gesellschaft etwas nicht.

PS: da gibts auch viele Länder auf der Welt, wo die Arbeitsmoral etwas entspannter ist 🙂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Gibt es außer mir noch jemand anderen, der bei Überstunden und Montage nicht an Krankheit, Depression oder ähnliches denkt sondern der auch Freude an der Arbeit hat, Freude daran was wachsen zu sehen, was großes am laufen zu sehen und Teil davon zu sein, Fehler zu finden, Prozesse zu optimieren und ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung aus einer Anlage rauszukitzen. Für den ein 12h Tag auch schnell vergeht, für mich ist ein 12h Tag schneller vorbei als für manch einen ein 8h Tag. Weil mir die Arbeit Freude bereitet und ich tolle Kollegen habe. Der gerne in Europa rumreist, Lösungen selbstständig erarbeitet...

Und danach genauso die Zeit zu Hause genießt


----------



## ducati (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es außer mir noch jemand anderen, der bei Überstunden und Montage nicht an Krankheit, Depression oder ähnliches denkt sondern der auch Freude an der Arbeit hat, Freude daran was wachsen zu sehen, was großes am laufen zu sehen und Teil davon zu sein, Fehler zu finden, Prozesse zu optimieren und ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung aus einer Anlage rauszukitzen. Für den ein 12h Tag auch schnell vergeht, für mich ist ein 12h Tag schneller vorbei als für manch einen ein 8h Tag. Weil mir die Arbeit Freude bereitet und ich tolle Kollegen habe. Der gerne in Europa rumreist, Lösungen selbstständig erarbeitet...
> 
> Und danach genauso die Zeit zu Hause genießt


Es geht halt nicht nur um die Arbeitszeit, wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab. Es werden halt immer mehr Regularien aufgebaut, die Dir den Weg zu einer laufenden Anlage immer mehr erschweren. Da kommt man sich vor wie Don Quijote der gegen Windmühlen kämpft. Und jeden Tag werden neue Windmühlen gebaut... Corona hat auch noch einiges dazu beigetragen, dass es eigentlich ohne gegen irgendwelche Regeln zu verstoßen nicht mehr möglich ist, ne Anlage fertig zu bekommen. Von nem realistischen Terminplan ganz zu schweigen. 
Dass einem auf der Baustelle irgendjemand etwas dankt, hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr erlebt. Ansosnten auf jeder Baustelle die gleichen Diskussionen und Probleme. Da lässt die Lust schon manchmal nach.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Es geht halt nicht nur um die Arbeitszeit, wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab. Es werden halt immer mehr Regularien aufgebaut, die Dir den Weg zu einer laufenden Anlage immer mehr erschweren. Da kommt man sich vor wie Don Quijote der gegen Windmühlen kämpft. Und jeden Tag werden neue Windmühlen gebaut... Corona hat auch noch einiges dazu beigetragen, dass es eigentlich ohne gegen irgendwelche Regeln zu verstoßen nicht mehr möglich ist, ne Anlage fertig zu bekommen. Von nem realistischen Terminplan ganz zu schweigen.
> Dass einem auf der Baustelle irgendjemand etwas dankt, hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr erlebt. Ansosnten auf jeder Baustelle die gleichen Diskussionen und Probleme. Da lässt die Lust schon manchmal nach.


Bei mir ist das etwas anders


> Dass einem auf der Baustelle irgendjemand etwas dankt, hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr erlebt.


Wir werden immer noch regelmäßig vom Kunden zum essen eingeladen, bekommen bei Montageende den Kofferraum voll
gemacht mit Artikeln des Kunden usw...



> Von nem realistischen Terminplan ganz zu schweigen


Das ist doch nichts neues. Ich bin noch nie davon ausgegangen, dass ich auf einer Montage genug Zeit habe.
Wen interessierts. Ich gebe mein bestes und lasse mich nicht unter Druck setzen.

Es ist wohl auch eine Frage der Einstellung und des Kundenkreises.

Generell ist es bei mir so:
Umso größer der Kunde umso komplizierter ist es. Das stimmt schon. Aber damit komme ich klar


----------



## ducati (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das etwas anders





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich gebe mein bestes und lasse mich nicht unter Druck setzen.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Umso größer der Kunde umso komplizierter ist es. Das stimmt schon. Aber damit komme ich klar


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es außer mir noch jemand anderen, der bei Überstunden und Montage nicht an Krankheit, Depression oder ähnliches denkt sondern der auch Freude an der Arbeit hat, Freude daran was wachsen zu sehen, was großes am laufen zu sehen und Teil davon zu sein, Fehler zu finden, Prozesse zu optimieren und ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung aus einer Anlage rauszukitzen. Für den ein 12h Tag auch schnell vergeht, für mich ist ein 12h Tag schneller vorbei als für manch einen ein 8h Tag. Weil mir die Arbeit Freude bereitet und ich tolle Kollegen habe. Der gerne in Europa rumreist, Lösungen selbstständig erarbeitet...
> 
> Und danach genauso die Zeit zu Hause genießt



Der , bei mir, 10 Stunden Tag geht schneller vorbei als der 8 Stunden Bürotag.  Aber wenn ich den Tag verlängere muss weil die andere Kollegen ihr Arbeit nicht, oder nicht richtig gemacht haben. Mit der Einstellung wenn nicht heute dann Morgen, dann hab ich auch kein Bock darauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung wenn nicht heute dann Morgen, dann hab ich auch kein Bock darauf.


Klar, es geht nur in einem guten Team gut. Und hier habe ich Glück. Ich kann mich auf alle verlassen
und sie sich auch auf mich. Hier sagt bei Problemen keiner "Schönen Feierabend, schau du mal wie du das
alleine hin bekommst".

Da hat man dann auch eine ganz andere Arbeitseinstellung und Motivation.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir werden immer noch regelmäßig vom Kunden zum essen eingeladen, bekommen bei Montageende den Kofferraum voll
> gemacht mit Artikeln des Kunden usw...


Ich frage mich gerade was ich mit Berge von Sperrholzplatten machen
soll und wie ich die in den Kofferraum bekomme. Am Ende des Jahres
muss ich die auch noch in der Steuererklärung unterbringen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was ich mit Berge von Sperrholzplatten machen
> soll



Wein- und Bierkisten bauen für DeltaMikeAir


----------



## jensemann (7 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe erst 8 Jahre Erfahrung in der SPS-Programmierung. Bis vor 2 Jahren war ich bei einem kleinen Maschinenbauer angestellt mit 2 - 5 Montagen im Jahr á 2 -3 Wochen. Anlagen selbst programmiert und inbetrieb genommen. War eine sehr interessante Arbeit und ich habe wirklich viel gelernt.
Dort waren die ersten 100 Überstunden im Jahr vertraglich inklusive, also mit dem Gehalt abgegolten. Allerdings wurden auch die anderen 200h weder bezahlt noch ausgeglichen und das Betriebsklima war schon etwas toxisch. Da war ich sehr gern auf Montage. In den 6 Jahren war keine Gehaltsverhandlung für mich erfolgreich. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich einen privaten Unfall, fiel 4 Monate aus und wurde anschließend, nachdem ich ankündigte dass ich noch eine Folgeoperation bräuchte, gekündigt. Zum Glück.

Jetzt arbeite ich für einen Dienstleister, quasi als Leiharbeiter, verdiene direkt 20% mehr als vorher mit vertraglich zugesichertem Inflationsausgleich jährlich. Ich wurde in eine große Firma geschickt in ein Team, das zusammenarbeitet und ich KANN Überstunden machen wenn es nötig ist. Es gibt hier beim Kunden externe Mitarbeiter, die sind seit 25 Jahren hier. Wegen der Pandemie hat der Kunde letztes Jahr zuerst alle Externen weggeschickt, bevor er die eigenen Leute in Kurzarbeit geschickt hat. Ich war dann 3 Monate ohne Einsatz zu Hause, bei vollem Gehalt und ohne Abzug von Urlaub. Die angesammelten Überstunden wurden mir angerechnet, das war alles. Minusstunden werden am Jahresende auf maximal -50h glatt gezogen, eventuelle Überstunden >100 werden automatisch ausbezahlt. Ich bin jetzt zwar die ganze Woche von zu Hause weg, lebe aber wesentlich entspannter. Ich bin aber auch schon so alt, dass ich mich um meine eigenen Kinder nicht mehr kümmern muss  und meine Frau hat Arbeitszeiten, bei denen wir uns ohnehin fast nur am Wochenende sehen.

Es ist in jeder Firma irgendwie anders, was aber jeder Chef bedenken muss: Arbeiten und Arbeiten lassen ist sowohl für den Angestellten als auch für den "Ansteller" ein Geben und Nehmen. Wenn es sich für beide Seiten auszahlt, sind mit Sicherheit alle zufrieden und nicht jeder, der sich dumm anstellt, ist ein dummer Angestellter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wein- und Bierkisten bauen für DeltaMikeAir


Bier, Wein, Kaffee, Mix-Getränke, Fließenkleber usw. usw.


----------



## ducati (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist wohl auch eine Frage der Einstellung und des Kundenkreises.


Kleine Anekdote von gestern:

hab für das Projekt die ganze Woche mit dem Kunden vereinbart, mit 1-2 Stillständen pro Tag.

Gestern kommt irgendein Obermotz, und motzt mich an, warum ich die ganze woche die anlage stillsetze, ich soll das gefälligst an einem Vormittag machen oder Weihnachten wiederkommen....

Da hats mich schon gejukt, bei halb fertig eingespielter Software den Laptop zuzuklappen und einfach nach Hause zu fahrn...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Gestern kommt irgendein Obermotz, und motzt mich an, warum ich die ganze woche die anlage stillsetze, ich soll das gefälligst an einem Vormittag machen oder Weihnachten wiederkommen....
> 
> Da hats mich schon gejukt, bei halb fertig eingespielter Software den Laptop zuzuklappen und einfach nach Hause zu fahrn...


Naja, aber auch da. Professionell bleiben, sagen das ist so abgemacht und dies soll derjenige bitte an dieser Stelle klären.
Ich würde mich da gar nicht aufregen.


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für den ein 12h Tag auch schnell vergeht, für mich ist ein 12h Tag schneller vorbei als für manch einen ein 8h Tag. Weil mir die Arbeit Freude bereitet und ich tolle Kollegen habe. Der gerne in Europa rumreist, Lösungen selbstständig erarbeitet...


Hi Delta, sag Mal ehrlich, arbeitet du hier als Agitator ?
Dass Leute müssen 12 h am Tag arbeiten und in die Rente mit 100 Jahre alt gehen?
Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe schon solche Gefühl.

Wie kannst du Freunde haben, wenn du aktzteptierst nicht was versuchen hier andere Leute seine Meinung Aussagen. Dass nicht jede kann so viele Stunden arbeiten.

Wenn du kannst 12 oder mehr Stunden ohne Problem arbeiten - ist gut.  Aber du muss  über seine Möglichkeiten aussprechen nur über sich alleine - und nicht Zwingen andere Leute zu machen.

Oder ich muss jetzt von der Felsen runter springen?

Mit Slogan - wir schaffen das.

Und warum manche Leute können es nicht verstehen.
Das einer mit 8 h Arbeitszeit kann mehr bringen von Ergebnisse, als Leute mit 12 h am Tag Rum zu laufen.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Oktober 2021)

Irgendwie komisch, manche Menschen können nur 8 Stunden arbeiten und suchen aber einen Nebenjob?

Meine Meinung: wer in seinem Beruf ein ordentliches Ergebnis bringen will, kann nicht noch einen Nebenjob machen.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> ... 12 h am Tag Rum zu laufen.


Ist das ein Tippfehler, waldy?  Meintest Du vielleicht Rum zu saufen? 🙃


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch, manche Menschen können nur 8 Stunden arbeiten und suchen aber einen Nebenjob?


Kannst du bitte mehr genau deine Meinung Aussagen?
Wer sucht genau Nebenjob?
Gruß


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist das ein Tippfehler, waldy?  Meintest Du vielleicht Rum zu saufen?


Jetzt ich verstehe, wie wurde diese Wort " rumlaufen" in deutscher Wortschatz entstanden.
Nach ein paar Rum Gläser- Leute beginnen laufen, in irgendwelche Richtungen 
Zusammen kam danach Wort Sinn - Rumlaufen 
Gruß


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2021)

Also bitte Leute, bei SPS Forum Treffen nicht so viel " Rumlaufen" , sonst am nächsten Tag Kopf wird tut Wehr.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Wer sucht genau Nebenjob?








						Frage wegen Bewerbung auf Minijob
					

Hallo Eine Frage, wie muss man Bewerbung auf Minijob formulieren? Gruß




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Ob das allerdings mit Alzheimer was wird?


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ob das allerdings mit Alzheimer was wird?


Vielleicht, aber wer kann es bis Ende Beträge lesen - hat Vorteil.
Ich habe es am Ende geschrieben - es war Ironie.
Das einer macht Nebenjob und bekommt 450 Euro. Und andere hundert tausend Euro.
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2021)

Oh Mann Waldy …
Was soll der Angriff auf Delta?
Er meint ganz einfach, dass es auch Spaß machen kann 12h oder 14h zu arbeiten. Und da hat er auch vollkommen recht. Wenn man Spaß dabei hat und es ein tolles Team ist, dann ist es auch keine Belastung.


----------



## DarkByte (8 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @DarkByte
> Bei Aussagen über „Eigenverschulden“ muss man vorsichtig sein.
> Krank sein muss man sich auch leisten können.


Ja, da gebe ich dir schon recht. Man sollte aber auch wissen wann man welche Prioritäten setzt, und wenn ich schreibe es war Ernst dann mein ich das auch genau so .... wir sprechen dann nicht von irgendwelchen Lapalien.



Captain Future schrieb:


> @DarkByte
> 
> Frage wie alt bist Du ?



Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was das zu Sache tut, und es würde auch ganz am Anfang bei Thread Eröffnung dabei stehen... 26



ducati schrieb:


> Nebenbei, so Sachen wie Überarbeitung Depressionen und Bournout gibt es mittlerweile in vielen Berufsgruppen. Da stimmt m.M. grundsätzlich in der Gesellschaft etwas nicht.
> 🙂


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Häufigkeit nur bedingt gestiegen ist, die Leute können es nur mittlerweile einordnen und noch viel wichtiger. Sie trauen sich heute weit mehr darüber zu sprechen.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Er meint ganz einfach, dass es auch Spaß machen kann 12h oder 14h zu arbeiten. Und da hat er auch vollkommen recht. Wenn man Spaß dabei hat und es ein tolles Team ist, dann ist es auch keine Belastung.




Klar kann das sein. Das ist doch auch völlig in Ordnung. Es ist aber doch auch nicht die Regel die auf die meisten zutrifft, überwiegend nehme ich da eher das Gegenteil war. 
Es muss doch genauso okay sein, das die Leute das eben nicht machen wollen. 

Es geht hier doch darum ein Gesamtkonzept zu finden, welches den Großteil der Programmierer motiviert und hält. Die einzelnen welche so viel Arbeiten möchten können das ja gerne weiter machen. Das sollte aber dann eine individuelle Entscheidung sein.


----------



## ducati (8 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch darum ein Gesamtkonzept zu finden, welches den Großteil der Programmierer motiviert und hält.


Das wichtigste sind ordentliche verlässliche realistische Terminpläne für alle Beteiligten, die auf 40 Wochenstunden beruhen.
Wenn dann jemand 12h arbeitet, ists halt früher fertig 😊

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, die Leute kündigen nicht nur wegen zu vieler Überstunden sondern wegen allgemeinem Gesamtchaos oder weils woanders mehr Geld gibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Die einzelnen welche so viel Arbeiten möchten können das ja gerne weiter machen. Das sollte aber dann eine individuelle Entscheidung sein.


Also nur mal am Rande, es wird hier ja irgendwie vermittelt dass Programmierer welche öfters 12 Stunden am Tag arbeiten dies immer so machen. Das ist natürlich Quatsch. Ich arbeite Phasenweise auf Montagen eben diese 12h für einige Wochen. Dafür habe ich aber auch andere Freizeitphasen als sonst üblich. z.B. 3 Monate Südamerikaurlaub, 2 Monate Sri Lanka.....

Ich bin sehr zufrieden wie es ist und früher in Rente werde ich auch gehen. Wo ist also das Problem. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.


DarkByte schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch darum ein Gesamtkonzept zu finden


Ich brauche kein Konzept, ich erstelle mir selber mein Konzept. Oder glaubst ein Konzept passt auf alle Montage-Programmierer.
Jeder ist individuell und jeder stellt sich sein Leben anders vor. Und dafür ist man selber verantwortlich und nicht irgendjemand der ein
Konzept erstellt hat.


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Konzept, ich erstelle mir selber mein Konzept. Oder glaubst ein Konzept passt auf alle Montage-Programmierer.


Hallo
Jetzt du schreiben richtig als " Ich brauche nicht ".
Obwohl früher du hast geschrieben über Tim Arbeit mit deinem Gute Kollegen.
Und wenn dein individuelle Konzept passt leider nicht auf ganze Tim mit deinem Guten Kollegen?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt du schreiben richtig als " Ich brauche nicht ".
> Obwohl früher du hast geschrieben über Tim Arbeit mit deinem Gute Kollegen.
> Und wenn dein individuelle Konzept passt leider nicht auf ganze Tim mit deinem Guten Kollegen?
> ...


Meine Arbeitskollegen haben die gleichen Ansichten bzw. ich habe die gleichen Ansichten wie diese.
Daher sind wir auch ein gutes *Team *und passen gut zueinander


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

mit Interesse folge ich hier den verschiedenen Meinungen.
Ich denke, man muß immer beide Seiten sehen und auch verstehen:

Ein Chef/Planer/Budgetierer versucht doch, genauso wie der Kunde, den Einsatz möglichst kurz und effizient zu halten. Ein ehem. Chef sagte mal: Ihr arbeitet doch nur effizient, wenn Ihr unter Druck steht.... Da ist manchmal was dran... wenn kein Druck da ist, wird doch eine Kaffeepause mehr gemacht und mit den Kollegen geklönt.
Und der Kunde möchte natürlich schnellstmöglich die Anlage (wieder) am Laufen haben.
Also werden optimistische/Zeitpläne gestrickt.
Hier muß aber natürlich apelliert werden: Bleibt realistisch!

Der Arbeitnehmer hingegegen ist ein Individuum wie in jedem anderen Belang auch und so muß man mit ihm auch planen. Also idealerweise steht bei der Kalkulation der Inbetriebnehmer schon fest.
Ich habe schon viele verschiedene kennen gelernt. Es gibt die Leute, die absolute Ruhe benötigen, um ihre Aufgabe konzentriert zu erledigen, dann aber effizient und fehlerfrei sind. So jemanden muß man abschirmen und darf ihn aber auch nicht überlasten.
Es gibt die Leute, die ihren Job nur um des Geldes willen machen. Dem muß man zeitunkritische Aufträge geben, von ihm sind eher keine Überstunden zu erwarten.
Dann gibt es Menschen, die haben 12h Anfahrt, arbeiten 10h und fahren auch 12h wieder zurück, ggf. mit einem kleinen Nickerchen im Auto. Das sind die Menschen für zeitkritische Jobs.

Aber ebenso wie Barkeeper und Bäcker unterschiedliche Vorlieben des Aufstehens haben, haben auch alle die Inbetriebnehmer unterschiedliche Vorlieben zu ihren Arbeitszeiten.
Das muß der Arbeitgeber/Vorgesetzte/Planer berücksichtigen. Den größten Fehler, den er machen kann, ist den oben letztgenannten Mitarbeiter (12h/10h/12h) als Maßstab zu nehmen und alle Anderen Mitarbeiter schief anzusehen, wenn sie nicht bereit sind, so zu arbeiten. Dann ist er sie schnell wieder los.

Und das macht sicherlich auch bei DeltaMike seine Motivation aus, weil er einen Chef hat, der seine Vorlieben kennt und berücksichtigt: Zwischendurch mal lange arbeiten, aber auch mal lange Urlaub machen als Ausgleich. Und anscheinend hat er Kollegen, die diesen Weg mitgehen. Das muß nicht immer und überall so passen.
Bei allem hat der Arbeitgeber aber auch eine Aufsichtspflicht. DeltaMike feiert seine Überstunden ab, hat also Ausgleich. Andere finanzieren durch Überstunden ihren Hauskredit. Hier muß aufgepaßt werden, daß er sich nicht überarbeitet und komplett ausfällt.

Das Thema hat also unheimlich viele Facetten, speziell auf persönlicher Ebene. Und im Hintergrund müssen dann noch die Gesetze beachtet werden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Der Arbeitgeber muß auf den Mitarbeiter eingehen, der Mitarbeiter wird in dem Fall im Gegenzug auch bereit sein, in Einzelfällen seine persönlichen Vorlieben hinten an zu stellen. Hat der Arbeitgeber nur eine Linie, der alle Mitarbeiter folgen müssen, wird auch der Mitarbeiter auf stur stellen und "seine" Linie fahren.
Wie alles im Leben ist es ein Geben und ein Nehmen.


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Daher sind wir auch ein gutes *Team *und passen gut zueinander


Darf ich dich fragen, warum meinst du, dass bei 8 h Arbeitszeit, Tim ist schlechter als bei 12 h Arbeitszeit am Tag?



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meine Arbeitskollegen haben die gleichen Ansichten


Meine ArbeitsKollegen auch - gut und vernünftig seine Job machen, helfen einander, und Spaß an der Arbeit haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Meine ArbeitsKollegen auch


Seit wann hast du denn wieder Arbeitskollegen?


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn wieder Arbeitskollegen?


Und warum meinst du, das ich hatte die nicht früher gehabt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und warum meinst du, das ich hatte die nicht früher gehabt?


Alles klar


----------



## Captain Future (8 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was das zu Sache tut, und es würde auch ganz am Anfang bei Thread Eröffnung dabei stehen... 26


Sorry das habe ich überlesen......

Aber die jüngeren Leute habe auch eine ganz andere Vorstellung vom Arbeiten als zB. jemand wie ich mit Ü50.
Bei uns war auch ein knapp Ü30 der meinen Chef nach 35 Stunden Woche gefragt hat..... 

Der nette Junge war der Meinung, dass er in seinem Leben schon soviel gearbeitet hat und jetzt etwas kürzer treten möchte.
Was das Ergebnis war brauch ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, warum meinst du, dass bei 8 h Arbeitszeit, Tim ist schlechter als bei 12 h Arbeitszeit am Tag?
> 
> 
> Meine ArbeitsKollegen auch - gut und vernünftig seine Job machen, helfen einander, und Spaß an der Arbeit haben.


Ich finde es ein wenig Anmaßend, da du kein SPS-Programmierer bist,
keine Montagen machst, im Prinzip keine Erfahrung und Ahnung von
diesen Job hast, nur Forderungen stellt anstatt zu bringen, hier klugschwätzt. 
Maschinen und Anlagenbauer sind nicht das Sozialamt.


----------



## Glon (8 Oktober 2021)

Die Arbeitsbedingungen von SPS-Programmierern sind zum Teil sehr abschreckend.

Familien- und Sozialleben ist mit solchen Arbeitsbedingungen äußerst anstrengend.
Wer möchte denn gerne das Aufwachsen seiner Kinder "verpassen" weil er mal wieder 6 oder mehr Wochen in China hängt?
12h im Büro sorgt auch dafür das man seine "kleinen" Kinder nur am Wochenende richtig erlebt.

Schön ist es auch, wenn man Montag früh auf Arbeit kommt und ein Kunde sich über eine stillstehende Anlage beschwert und man Hals über Kopf auf relativ unbestimmte Zeit zum Kunden fährt.

In meiner alten Firma habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
Inbetriebnehmer/SPS-Programmierer mit viel Dienstreisen waren Leute die noch keine Kinder haben oder deren Kinder schon fast aus der Schule sind. Dazwischen war dieser Beruf äußerst unbeliebt.
Lerne mal einen Lebensgefährten/in kennen, wenn du nur unterwegs bist.

Es gibt Menschen die bringen das locker unter einen Hut und die haben vll. eher Probleme damit, wenn sie zu lange an einem Standort sind.

Meine Meinung:
Es wird zum Teil ganz schön viel verlangt, für das was geboten wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2021)

Es ist natürlich auch ein Problem der SPS-Programmierer, 
aber da sind die nicht alleine im Maschinenbau, da gibt es
auch die Mechaniker oder Service Monteure den es nicht 
besser geht. Gerade die Service Monteure reisen doch oft
von einer Baustelle zur anderen. 

Wie willst du das als Unternehmer abfangen, die du auf Reisen
schickst, werden oft die etwas besseren Leute sein, die Nieten
wirst du ja nicht auf die Kundschaft los lassen. In deinen Unternehmen 
wird auch nicht ein Füllhorn von 1A Leuten vorhanden sein.


----------



## ducati (8 Oktober 2021)

Und jetzt hol ich wieder das Beispiel mit den osteuropäischen Monteuren raus, die sehn ihre Familien monatelang nicht.

Also, schlimmer geht immer...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Und jetzt hol ich wieder das Beispiel mit den osteuropäischen Monteuren raus, die sehn ihre Familien monatelang nicht.
> 
> Also, schlimmer geht immer...


Da brauchst du nur mal am Sonntag auf einen Autobahnparkplatz schauen um zu sehen, wem es meiner Meinung nach wirklich schlecht geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2021)

Also jammern wir hier nur auf hohen Nivau!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also jammern wir hier nur auf hohen Nivau!


Ich jammere nicht, ich bin zufrieden. Aber anscheinend sind ein paar hier, die ja nicht auf Montage fahren, unzufrieden mit dem was sie ja gar nicht tun.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## DarkByte (8 Oktober 2021)

@JSEngineering  vielen Dank für dienen Beitrag du hast das alles sehr anschaulich auf den Punkt gebraucht glaub ich. Die Frage die sich da bei mir nur noch stellt ist, wie lässt sich das final in der Praxis umsetzen... Wöchentliche Meetings mit dem was an Projekten  da ist, läuft und Angefragt ist? Ich stell mal die Vermutung auf desto transparenter das Unternehmen mit der Auftragslage und allem umgeht desto leichter tut sich jeder zu verstehen warum manches nötig ist und warum wer für welches Projekt vielleicht geeignet ist. 



Captain Future schrieb:


> Sorry das habe ich überlesen......
> 
> Aber die jüngeren Leute habe auch eine ganz andere Vorstellung vom Arbeiten als zB. jemand wie ich mit Ü50.
> Bei uns war auch ein knapp Ü30 der meinen Chef nach 35 Stunden Woche gefragt hat.....
> ...


Kein Thema  

Natürlich unterscheiden sich da die Vorstellungen. Bei Ü50 Leuten war es doch auch völlig normal das der Mann definitiv Hauptverdiener ist. Heute kann das auch gut und gerne mal umgekehrt sein, oder es verdienen beide so viel das sie zusammen beschließen das es reicht wenn beide 30h arbeiten würden. Das sind Kriterien welche heute nach meinem Eindruck anders sind als früher. 
Der nette Junge kann doch aber genau eine solche Frage stellen. Es ist doch nicht fair das man jemanden Kündigt, nur weil dieser eine andere Vorstellung von seinem Leben hat, und eben mehr Freizeit möchte. Die wünsche anzusprechen ist doch legitim. 
Dabei verweise ich mal auf den  Darwiportunismus nach Scholz... -> das betrifft aber natürlich die Gesamte Gesellschaft...



Glon schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsbedingungen von SPS-Programmierern sind zum Teil sehr abschreckend.
> 
> Familien- und Sozialleben ist mit solchen Arbeitsbedingungen äußerst anstrengend.
> Wer möchte denn gerne das Aufwachsen seiner Kinder "verpassen" weil er mal wieder 6 oder mehr Wochen in China hängt?
> ...




Ich hatte mal einen Vorgesetzen der meinte er versteht das nicht warum alle Väter jetzt in Elternzeit gehen, er wäre schließlich auch nicht gewesen und hat seine Kinder am Wochenende gesehen. Das würde schließlich reichen um seine Kinder aufwachsen zu sehen. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht, ich bin zufrieden. Aber anscheinend sind ein paar hier, die ja nicht auf Montage fahren unzufrieden mit dem was sie ja gar nicht tun.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende




Ich möchte hier festhalten, das ich nicht jammern möchte sondern ein besseres Verständnis dafür etwas dagegen zu tun das es weniger Leute werden und jene welche man bekommt eben auch zu halten. 

Ebenfalls schönes Wochenende


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

DarkByte schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier festhalten, das ich nicht jammern möchte sondern ein besseres Verständnis dafür etwas dagegen zu tun das es weniger Leute werden und jene welche man bekommt eben auch zu halten.


Ich habe in meiner Montagenzeit einige kommen und gehen sehen. Bei allen die gegangen sind war nicht das Stundenpensum das Problem sondern Heimweh, sie wollten wieder zu Mami oder zur Freundin. Manche die noch nie auf Montage waren haben schon nach 3-4 Tagen die Krise bekommen weil sie zur Freundin wollten. Weniger Stunden verschärft dies noch da man dann noch länger weg ist. Ein paar sind gegangen weil sie nicht ins Team gepasst haben, ein paar wurden gegangen.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Weniger Stunden verschärft dies noch da man dann noch länger weg ist.


... und gleichzeitig mehr Freizeit hat, um darüber nachzugrübeln und darunter zu leiden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... und gleichzeitig mehr Freizeit hat, um darüber nachzugrübeln und darunter zu leiden.


Und ein Bier zu trinken....................


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Oktober 2021)

> Lerne mal einen Lebensgefährten/in kennen, wenn du nur unterwegs bist.



Also mein Ex-Kollege hatte das anders gelöst. Egal wo es auf Montage hin ging, er hatte irgendwie immer eine Handynummer einer weiblichen Bekanntschaft, die er mal kurz anrufen und sie dann besuchen konnte. Er ging übrigens sehr gerne auf Montage.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also mein Ex-Kollege hatte das anders gelöst. Egal wo es auf Montage hin ging, er hatte irgendwie immer eine Handynummer einer weiblichen Bekanntschaft, die er mal kurz anrufen und sie dann besuchen konnte. Er ging übrigens sehr gerne auf Montage.


Kennen wir uns? 😂


----------



## Uwe21 (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man braucht übrigens keine akademische Ausbildung für einen "bequemeren" Job. Ausreichend Berufserfahrung, Geschick und Fleiß reicht auch.


oje warum klappt es dann bei mir nicht. Einmal lobt mach im den Himmel, wegen meiner großen Berufserfahrung. Wenn ich mich dann aber auf einen guten Job bewerben tue, kommt es nicht mal zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

Uwe21 schrieb:


> wegen meiner großen Berufserfahrung.


Wie sieht denn deine Berufserfahrung aus?


----------



## Captain Future (17 Oktober 2021)

Uwe21 schrieb:


> oje warum klappt es dann bei mir nicht. Einmal lobt mach im den Himmel, wegen meiner großen Berufserfahrung. Wenn ich mich dann aber auf einen guten Job bewerben tue, kommt es nicht mal zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch.


Was suchst du denn ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Oktober 2021)

Uwe21 schrieb:


> oje warum klappt es dann bei mir nicht. Einmal lobt mach im den Himmel, wegen meiner großen Berufserfahrung. Wenn ich mich dann aber auf einen guten Job bewerben tue, kommt es nicht mal zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch.


intern:
Manchmal hilft es, einfach mal nach einem Zwischenzeugnis zu fragen.

Oder fragen, welche Entwicklungsziele sie für Dich sehen.

Es kann sein, dass narzisstische Chefs dann beleidigt sind – aber dann bist Du ohnehin bei der falschen Firma.

extern:
Was Deine Bewerbungen betrifft, einfach mal Arbeitsagentur mit einbinden und Tipps holen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

Wegen Fachkräftemangel, jetzt nehmen sie wirklich jeden 😉😅 ( außer einen )


----------



## nade (3 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Eben, das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Was mich aber aktuell am meisten nervt, sind nicht die Überstunden auf der Baustelle sondern der oft chaotische Projektverlauf...
> Vorarbeiten nicht fertig, Terminplan nur politisch, Anlage ganz anders gebaut als vereinbart, schlechte Qualität der anderen Arbeiten, bürokratischer Scheiß, nervige politische Baubesprechungen, doofe Kunden, doofe Planer, Projektverantwortliche im Homeoffice oder Feierabend, TIA Scheiße, übermotivierte Kunden bzw. Kollegen...
> ...


Ja genau die Punkte lassen einen Kotzen. Bestes Beispiel gerade am laufen. Steuerungstechnisch Kleinkram. Aber Ausgangspunkt war... es Kommt eine Absaugung dazu, die über FU Geregelt wird. Einbindung in die Steuerung,.. nicht mehr Machbar, da ja geiz ist Geil. Also neue Steuerung, um den Finanzkram will ich mich nicht kümmern, sonst wär ich Selbstständig... es wurde verschlafen dem Kunden die von mir vorgeschlagene Steuerung rechtzeitig "Schmackhaft" zu machen. Hätte eh nicht wirklich das Problem vor Feiertage gelöst. Da gerade mal vor Ort wegen einer anderen Sache den Lüftungsbauer gesehen und die 3. Lüftung, die jetzt aber die 2. ersetzt. Okehh passt. Aber dann raus wo das Abgesaugte gut durch eine Zellradschleuse in einen Container geblasen wird... Nächste Überraschung. Da wurde einfach eine 2. Parallel aufgebaut. Nun ja E/A´s decken auch noch das ab. Über den erstmal geplanten Strömungswächter in der Anlage gab es gerade da erst vom Lüftungsbauer mal Information... jetzt, da 3 Absaugstellen eine Art Klappensteuerung.. Kam vom Kunden trotz weit über einen Monat vorher Anfragen keine Information. Das die dem Lüftungsbauer seinen Schaltschrank nicht genommen haben, auch erst da Erfahren, wäre eine einfache Einbindung in die bereits vorhandene Steuerung gewesen, so wie die ursprüngliche Information war... AAABER jetzt wollen die *grknuwsoibdf* gestern am liebsten schon wieder alles laufen haben. Ach ja selbst der FU musste jetzt mal Kurzfristig noch von uns Organisiert werden. KW5 wie die Steuerung.
Und da kommt das nächste, was hier noch nicht Thematisiert wurde, Urlaub? Am besten Sammeln bis vor die Rente, dann aber ist er die Jahre über mehrfach verfallen und nicht annährend ausgeglichen worden. Und wenn es nach Arbeit vor 40 Jahren geht, Ausbildung und danach bis zur Rente im gleichen Betrieb und der Urlaub wird tatsächlich aufgerechnet, also was über bleibt,... meint wirklich wer 10 Jahre Urlaub zusammen "gespart" und der Arbeitgeber lässt einen dann 10 Jahre früher quasie "Dauerurlaub machen"?
Neh. Ich versteh immer mehr die Jugend die keinen Bock mehr aufs Handwerk, Montage usw. hat. Die Betriebe die in einem realsistischen Verhältnis zwischen Einkommen, Arbeit und Freizeit sind, die sind noch weniger geworden, wie brauchbare Arbeitskräfte für die Betriebe.
Das Problem mit den Arbeitszeiten, jetzt von Montage abgesehn, ist die Kunden sind zu Verwöhnt worden. Gib dem Teufel den kleinen Finger, und er nimmt sich die ganze Hand.
Ach ja, das mit den Baustellen, die nachher doch anderst gemacht werden wie ursprünglich der Plan, auch im Dezember erst gehabt. Fliegender Holländer kennt den Kunden auch  da war es wie bei dem oben geschilderten eben eine mieße Vorplanung. 14 Tage Stilltand, alles bis auf Restarbeiten vorbereitet... neh da wird weil so ein Überbezahlter Planer Bauteile vergessen hat, und nachher das ganze umgeplant wurde.. weils Räumlich nach 3D doch nicht so passte... eben wieder eine Woche Mehrarbeit, auch für die Leitungen der zusätzlichen Komponenten.
Nächstes Jahr haben die kompletten Stillstand, schade das Fliegendem Holländer seine Firma den Auftrag für den Austausch nicht bekam. Hätte ihn ja gern mal live und in Farbe gesehn, auf der Baustelle.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Ja genau die Punkte lassen einen Kotzen. Bestes Beispiel gerade am laufen. Steuerungstechnisch Kleinkram. Aber Ausgangspunkt war... es Kommt eine Absaugung dazu, die über FU Geregelt wird. Einbindung in die Steuerung,.. nicht mehr Machbar, da ja geiz ist Geil. Also neue Steuerung, um den Finanzkram will ich mich nicht kümmern, sonst wär ich Selbstständig... es wurde verschlafen dem Kunden die von mir vorgeschlagene Steuerung rechtzeitig "Schmackhaft" zu machen. Hätte eh nicht wirklich das Problem vor Feiertage gelöst. Da gerade mal vor Ort wegen einer anderen Sache den Lüftungsbauer gesehen und die 3. Lüftung, die jetzt aber die 2. ersetzt. Okehh passt. Aber dann raus wo das Abgesaugte gut durch eine Zellradschleuse in einen Container geblasen wird... Nächste Überraschung. Da wurde einfach eine 2. Parallel aufgebaut. Nun ja E/A´s decken auch noch das ab. Über den erstmal geplanten Strömungswächter in der Anlage gab es gerade da erst vom Lüftungsbauer mal Information... jetzt, da 3 Absaugstellen eine Art Klappensteuerung.. Kam vom Kunden trotz weit über einen Monat vorher Anfragen keine Information. Das die dem Lüftungsbauer seinen Schaltschrank nicht genommen haben, auch erst da Erfahren, wäre eine einfache Einbindung in die bereits vorhandene Steuerung gewesen, so wie die ursprüngliche Information war... AAABER jetzt wollen die *grknuwsoibdf* gestern am liebsten schon wieder alles laufen haben. Ach ja selbst der FU musste jetzt mal Kurzfristig noch von uns Organisiert werden. KW5 wie die Steuerung.
> Und da kommt das nächste, was hier noch nicht Thematisiert wurde, Urlaub? Am besten Sammeln bis vor die Rente, dann aber ist er die Jahre über mehrfach verfallen und nicht annährend ausgeglichen worden. Und wenn es nach Arbeit vor 40 Jahren geht, Ausbildung und danach bis zur Rente im gleichen Betrieb und der Urlaub wird tatsächlich aufgerechnet, also was über bleibt,... meint wirklich wer 10 Jahre Urlaub zusammen "gespart" und der Arbeitgeber lässt einen dann 10 Jahre früher quasie "Dauerurlaub machen"?
> Neh. Ich versteh immer mehr die Jugend die keinen Bock mehr aufs Handwerk, Montage usw. hat. Die Betriebe die in einem realsistischen Verhältnis zwischen Einkommen, Arbeit und Freizeit sind, die sind noch weniger geworden, wie brauchbare Arbeitskräfte für die Betriebe.
> Das Problem mit den Arbeitszeiten, jetzt von Montage abgesehn, ist die Kunden sind zu Verwöhnt worden. Gib dem Teufel den kleinen Finger, und er nimmt sich die ganze Hand.
> ...


Hätte auch gerne bei dem Kunde die Anlage gemacht. Wäre ein Heimspiel. Hätte dich auch gerne kennen gelernd. Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch.


----------



## nade (3 Januar 2022)

Ja wäre genial gewesen. Die Anlage kenn ich, wenns so weiter geht allein bald besser wie Peter (ist eh bald in Rente) Andreas, glaub immer noch im Krankenschein. Gordon .. ja der für die MSR/Leittechnik. Schade das es nun Siemens wurd. Da es nach deren Auskunft die Italienisch? HErsteller nimmer geben würd. Wenn nicht, nach dem Corona Quark gehn wir mal am Gelterswog einen trinken.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Schade das es nun Siemens wurd. Da es nach deren Auskunft die Italienisch?


Ich hab bei mir in alte Unterlagen nachgeschaut. Wiederinbetriebnahme 2011
da steht eine Ansaldo CD 653 Turbine.

Ja, wenn mann draussen schon auf die Terasse sitzen kannst treffen wir uns mal am Gelterswoog.


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Ja genau die Punkte lassen einen Kotzen.


na da musste sich ja jemand den Frust von der Seele schreiben 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen es ist in der Prozessautomatisierung mit großen Sonderanlagen meist noch deutlich chaotischer als bei Serienmaschinenbauern... Aber trotzdem unterscheidet es sich noch von Firma zu Firma...
Mich regts halt schon bei Kleinanlagen auf, dass nix vernüftig geplant ist, aber da kann manns meist auf der Baustelle noch retten. Bei Großanlagen versinkts im Chaos. Da kannst nurnoch Dienst nach Vorschrift machen und Schritt für Schritt langsam die Probleme lösen, unabhängig von politischen Terminplänen.
Grundsätzlich leidet massiv auch die Qualität in allen Bereichen. Wer korrigiert denn ordentlich die R&I-Schemen, E-Pläne, Dokumentationen, Listen Kommentare, Symboliken usw... wenn auf der Baustelle alles anders aussieht, als vorher gedacht? Niemand... Stand der E-Pläne nach einigen Jahren bei den allermeisten Kunden ist unter aller Sau...
Und ja, es gibt die Kunden, die eine eigene Dokuabteilung haben und penibel drauf achten, dass keine Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden sind, und E-Plan keine Warnung auswirft.  Aber die technische Korrektheit und Aktualität wird nirgends ordentlich geprüft... Und wer kanns dann ausbaden? Derjenige, der mal auf der Baustelle eben was schnel umbauen soll. Der Dokufritze macht um 15:00 Feierabend!

Ja, das nervt schon extrem manchmal. Auch werden einem immer mehr Windmühlen in den Weg gestellt, von Zugangsberechtigungen, Arbeitsschutz, bürokratische Vorschriften... Mann will eigentlich nur ordentlich seine Arbeit machen, bekommt aber täglich nur Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen 🤷‍♂️

Entweder man hält das halt aus, oder sucht sich früher oder später was anderes.


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Da es nach deren Auskunft die Italienisch? HErsteller nimmer geben würd.





de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> da steht eine Ansaldo CD 653 Turbine.


ist Ansaldo pleite?
Hatte auch mal indirekt mit denen zu tun...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ist Ansaldo pleite?
> Hatte auch mal indirekt mit denen zu tun...


Ich denke mal nicht
https://www.ansaldoenergia.com/


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ist Ansaldo pleite?
> Hatte auch mal indirekt mit denen zu tun...


Weiss ich nicht. Ich hab nur mit Ansaldo zu tun wenn der Kunde eine Machine von dem hat.


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2022)

Kein Plan, vielleicht wurde das nur bei den "Angebotseinholungen" der tech. Leitung so gesagt, weil es ihnen zu teuer war. Vielleicht ist das ja in dem EEW Verbund wegen Ersatzteilhaltung so vergeben worden. Wenn der eine es nicht hat, vielleicht liegts ja bei dem anderen rum...
@ducati genau das Chaos ist es. Es ist ja hier "nur" Eine 3. Absaugung (war die ursprüngliche Aussage) dazu gekommen. Nein es wurde eine "Alte" 18Kw auf eine neue 30Kw umgestellt, Stern/Dreieck zu FU. (Zeitgemäß und auch nicht das Problem). Problematischer bzw Ärgerlicher ist dann der Mangelnde Informationsautausch, das die dem Luftwichtel seinen Schaltschrank nicht wollten, und somit auch ein FU zu besorgen ist, dann das in denn Absaugstrang mit mehreren Stellen zur "CNC-Säge" auch noch ein pneumatisch angesteuerter Schieber rein gekommen ist. Der vom Lüftungsbauer angedachte Strömungswächter für die Drehzahl nach Bedarf zu regeln ist nun raus. wäre ja auch für den rest des "Kleinen" Zaubers eh nicht wirklich relevant.
Nun gut.. bezüglich Fachkräftemangel, da ist das Problem der Leih und Zeitsklaverei in Verbindung mit dem großen A, dann das veraltete und noch stark schlechter gewordene Schulsystem, dazu kommt die Generation Smartphone und Netflix, und zu guter Letzt entweder Depri ohne irgend eine Perspektive oder eben Studieren um Jeden Preis, aber was "leichtes" BWL zum Beispiel??
Ja für Weltweit oder auch nur National durch die Gegend tingeln... Man muss es wollen, und die Firma einem dann auch entsprechend Entschädigung geben ((frei)Zeit und oder Geld). Ist das erfüllt, dann ist eben hierbei die Frage ob Familie oder vielleicht durch eine vorherige Firma bei der es so lief Wenig Geld und am besten verzichte auf deinen Urlaub und gib am besten alle deine Freiheit und Zeit ab. Wirst wie eine Maschine bei Bedarf aus dem Schrank geholt und genutzt. Stichwort Human Resurce ( frei übersetzt: menschliches Material).


----------



## ducati (6 Januar 2022)

ja, und sowas ist auch der Grund, warum das mit dem Homeoffice nicht ordentlich funktioniert.
Eigentlich könnte man in Mauritius am Strand sitzen und die Software nach Vorgabe Plichtenheft oder Lastenheft schreiben und per Remote einspielen und dann den nächsten Cocktail trinken  achso, Rechnung schreiben noch vorher 
Nur würde dann nie irgendeine Anlage ordentlich laufen.
Eigentlich müssten die Leute vor Ort, die trotz Chaos und Windmühlen die Anlage trotzdem fertig bringen, die hochbezahlten Leute sein.
Aber das kriegen eher die Leute, die am besten quatschen können und z.B. irrwitzige Terminpläne als das Beste der Welt verkaufen...


----------



## nade (6 Januar 2022)

Ja die "Klasse" der BWLér und Schwätzbretter. können ohne Taschenrechner oder Excel net bis 5 Zählen, aber einem vorrechnen was 1min länger brauchen das Angebot/ den Gewinn so brutal kaputt macht.
Nun ja hab hier bei dem Kunden, da so Dinger bei uns meist eh nur auf einer Kostenschätzung laufen (Bzw. nach dem das Dessaster von denen selber erkannt wurde) Angebot? neh egal, machen Hauptsache es funktioniert.
Heute mal eben etwas an einem SEW Fu (Leihgerät von SEW, weil "Sicherheitsrelevanter Notfall") eben nen halben Tag probiert den 30KW FU mit kürzester Rampe anlaufen zu lassen, und Kürzest mögliche Stop Rampe. Gut, der Wechseltrichter war mit Wert anpassen usw irgendwann müde, wollt mich verarschen, einmal neue Inbetriebnahme und zack.. nun gings. Definitiv hab ich hier zu wenige FU´s bisher Parametrieren müssen. Aber egal. Im "Tagesmarsch" Bereich, Fahrtzeit und Arbeitszeit geht auf Stunden... Morgen noch etwas Feintuning, 2. Feste Drehzahl drauf und mich um den verKOPpten Dreck von Eaton kümmern für die "Provisorische Programmerweiterung, damit die CNC-Säge auch den Zirkus einschalten kann vor den Zuschnitten.
Ach ja der arme FU muss das Ganze ohne Bremswiederstand bewerkstelligen, weil kurzfristig 1 Woche vor Weihnachten - Vorgestern auf die schnelle keiner zu bekommen war. 
Ich glaub ich such mir mal nen Sponsor und mach nen Monat S7, SEW, ... einfach nur mal Schulungen. Wird zwar meinen Chef wohl schwer dagegen sein, aber wenn ich da entsprechend Material hätte... könnt ich evtl noch grad mal ABB Leittechnik mit dran hängen für weitere 2 Monate^^ Ach und noch etwas Spleissen "Fachgerecht"... und nöh hör schon auf. 100€ Netto die Stunde wär dann zwar gerechtfertigt, aber warscheinlich zu viel des Guten. 50€ wär ja schonmal was... Abwarten. Wenn keine guten mehr da sind, wird sich mit Sicherheit das mit dem Einkommen auch Regeln. Werkstätten bezahlt man ja auch einen Stundensatz von 120€ zwar mit murren... aber Bezahlt, weils eben nichts Günstigeres mehr gibt. So wirds im Land, wo Internet noch Neuland ist, wohl bald mit den Handwerkern und auch mindestens Elektrotechnik kommen. Aber vorher weiter mit der P"l"andemie bis zum Bürgerkrieg, Finanzmärkte und Bargeld weg, jedem einen Chip für alles mögliche bis zur Abschaltung (Matrix) eingepflanzt... 
Bald wirds wohl heißen.. Ah schön dich zu sehen.. bist ja eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Art, schon einen Padawan gefunden?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2022)

Ich sehe es nicht ganz so negativ.
Die „Glanzzeiten“ der BWLer sind zumindest bei uns im Konzern vorbei.
Unternehmensberatungen kommen auch kaum mehr ins Haus.
Hier im Süden sieht man es auch deutlich an den Gehältern. Die Zahlenverdreher haben deutlich Federn lassen müssen.


----------



## ducati (7 Januar 2022)

Ich wollt schon immer mal wissen, wo Blockmove arbeitet 🤔😉


----------



## Salli1991 (13 Juli 2022)

Montagezeiten sind ja immer so eine Sache. Und wenn sie von vornherein klar kommuniziert und strukturiert sind, ist das vollkommen okay. Auch wenn Tage dann mal länger als 10h dauern. Was mich vor allem tierisch an den Montagezeiten nervt ist, dass diese fast immer unnötig lang sind. Zumindest ist das in der Automobilbranche so. Da sieht es so aus, dass man in etwa 3-4 Wochen im Home Office sitzt um eine Software für eine Anlagensteuerung vorzubereiten, für die es zu der Zeit gerade mal ein grobes Konzept gibt. Mit ganz viel Glück gibt es schon einen Arbeitsstand vom E-Plan. Anschließend gehts dann direkt auf die Baustelle wo gerade mal der Schaltschrank und 1-2 externe Baugruppen stehen. Da darf man dann erstmal in den nächsten 2 Monaten auf einem Campingtisch im lauten Tummeln der Mechaniker auf einem 17-Zoll Display die Software soweit vorbereiten, dass man zumindest einige Dinge in Hand verfahren kann. Sofern es denn etwas gibt, was schon physisch in Hand verfahrbar ist. Ebenso darf man seine Software fast im Tagestakt umstrukturieren, da irgendwelche Änderungen am Anlagenkonzept vorgenommen werden. Dann stehen irgendwann mal die ersten Roboter und Transportbänder. Aber keine Schutzzäune oder irgendwas anderes, was Personen davon abhalten könnte, die Roboter im laufenden Betrieb zu umarmen. Das sind dann genau die Zeiten, in denen man genau diese Roboter auf Herz und Nieren bei voller Geschwindigkeit testen soll, weil die Automatiktestphase ja eigentlich schon seit einer Woche laufen soll. Und warum stehen gerade einmal die Roboter und Antriebe betriebsbereit und nichts anderes? Zu optimistische Planungsrahmen, Unstimmigkeiten und Lieferengpässe. Man halt also ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man Anfangen darf, wirklich mal etwas zu testen konstanten Zeit und Leistungsdruck. Und das bei Anlagen, bei denen die Sicherheit nicht gegeben ist. Und wenn sie dann irgendwann mal gegeben ist, wird sie mechanisch ausgehebelt, damit die Kollegen Roboterprogrammierer oder Prozesstechniker ihre Abläufe optimieren können. 
Wenn dann iiiirgendwann mal der Automatikbetrieb sauber funktioniert, die Visualisierung halbwegs brauchbar ist und die Fehlermeldungen auch passen, kommt die Nachbereitungsphase, in der man den ganzen Scheiß gerade ziehen darf, der während der Testphase aufgrund von Termin und Leistungsdruck liegen geblieben ist. Und kaum ist man so einigermaßen mit der Nachbereitungsphase durch und hat einen halbwegs sauberen Software-Stand, kommt das nächste Projekt und der selbe Mist geht wieder von vorne los. So ergibt sich dann ein Verhältnis von 10% Homeoffice zu 90% Inbetriebnahmephase.

Der ganze Mist wäre einfach zu vermeiden, in dem man die Projekte von vornherein sauber strukturiert und realistisch plant. Stattdessen wird den Kunden alles zugesichert und der ganze Druck wird an die Programmierer weiter gegeben. Wenn man anstatt neun Monaten Inbetriebnahme und einen Monat Home Office beides gleich gewichten würde, wäre allen geholfen, da die Qualität steigt und der Preis sogar sinkt. 

Ich kann den Unmut einiger Foristen hier gut nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist das nicht in jeder Branche und Firma so, aber eben doch noch in vielen.
Montagezeiten sind für mich auch kein Problem. Auch wenn es mal länger dauert. Was mich tierisch nervt sind unnötige und chaotische Montagezeiten.


----------



## ducati (13 Juli 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist das in der Automobilbranche so.


Ist in der Prozessautomatisierung das gleiche...


----------



## nade (16 Juli 2022)

Im Handwerk ohne Montage, wenn es um Industrie geht auch. Momentan in der Pipeline 2 neue Trafos, 2 neue Anlagen und noch nicht gestartet bald ein neuer Anbau mit Transferekrams zu der noch nicht fertigen Firma, die zuliefert. Nur eine Baustelle. Ne andere das mit Steuerung da wurde auch nur vage Anbindung genannt, soweit vorbereitet und die Maschine kommt wahrscheinlich wieder von jetzt auf Gleich und muss dann in die Absauganlage integriert werden. Geht sicher wieder ein Tag drauf, nur wegen Sonderwünschen, die erst im Nach hinein dann urplötzlich einfallen. Ist ja nicht so, als ob man nicht noch andere Arbeit hat...


----------



## ducati (18 Juli 2022)

Es gibt halt politische Terminpläne und den wirklichen Projektablauf, also die wirklichen Terminpläne.
Die zwei sollte man nicht verwechseln 🙂🤷‍♂️


----------

